# Tempestade Ana - 10 a 12 de Dezembro 2017



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 16:22)

Fica aberto o tópico de seguimento da tempestade (de inverno) Ana.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2017 às 19:01)

O evento ainda não começou mas já estou a espera do pos frontal! (está cada vez melhor)


----------



## huguh (8 Dez 2017 às 19:04)

*Tempestades em Portugal vão ter nome e a primeira está a chegar*
*Serviços meteorológicos de Portugal, Espanha e França juntaram-se para designar as tempestades mais fortes que podem afetar os três países. A partir de domingo vai conhecer a "Ana"*

Aos furacões e tufões são já atribuídos nomes de pessoas e as tempestades mais fortes que passem por Portugal também terão nome próprio. A primeira, a tempestade Ana, está a começar a formar-se, de acordo com o Centro Europeu de Previsão, e deverá chegar a toda a Península Ibérica este domingo. 

O batismo das tempestades mais violentas foi acordado entre o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera e os seus congéneres de Espanha (Aemet) e França (Météo-France) e está em vigor desde o dia 1 de dezembro.

Ainda ontem, o IPMA - Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera emitiu, em conjunto com a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, um aviso à população devido ao agravamento das condições meteorológicas nos próximos dias. *Vem aí chuva forte*, sobretudo de domingo para segunda-feira.

A tempestade Ana está a começar a formar-se no sudoeste da Irlanda e terá um desenvolvimento rápido, começando por ventos fortes na metade norte da Península Ibérica e nas Ilhas Baleares, no domingo. Para segunda-feira, são esperadas forte agitação marítima e chuva intensa.

A partir de agora, sempre que um dos três países ativar o primeiro aviso laranja ou vermelho fica encarregado de dar nome ao fenómeno.

Há uma lista pré-estabelecida para a campanha das tempestades 2017-2018: vai desde o A de ana ao W de William e inclui nomes mais portugueses como José, Nuno, Rosa e Vasco.

A ideia é que para o período 2018-2019 entrem também a Inglaterra e a Irlanda e que haja uma nova lista para todos os fenómenos que ocorram no Atlântico.


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 19:38)

> A European-wide system would end the current problems of double and even triple names for a storm. A big storm over Scandinavia in 2011 was called Dagmar in Norway, Patrick in Germany and Tapani in Finland.



http://www.thejournal.ie/met-eireann-naming-storms-1842107-Dec2014/

O im's da Irlanda e do RU começaram a dar nomes iguais às tempestades em 2015.


----------



## ruka (8 Dez 2017 às 20:25)

COMUNICADO IPMA (atualizado)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-12-07 13:45:00* e *2017-12-16 13:45:00*
_Assunto:_ Episódio de tempo chuvoso em Portugal Continental
O território do Continente está a ser afetado por um setor quente, originando tempo húmido e ocorrência de precipitação fraca. 

Nos dias 10 e 11, domingo e segunda-feira, devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, associada a uma depressão muito cavada centrada a norte do Continente, prevê-se precipitação por vezes forte, e sendo persistente na região Norte, começando na manhã de dia 10, na região Norte, progredindo para a região Centro durante a tarde, e ao restante território na noite de dia 10 para dia 11. Prevê-se ainda queda de neve nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro no dia 11. 

O vento irá intensificar durante o dia 10, tornando-se forte de sudoeste, com rajadas até 110 km/h, podendo chegar a 120 km/h nas terras altas até ao início da manhã de dia 11. 

Prevê-se também um aumento da altura significativa das ondas a partir de dia 10, com valores entre 5 e 6 metros, podendo chegar a 10 metros de altura máxima. 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa 

Para mais detalhes sobre avisos meteorológicos consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/
Data de edição: 2017-12-08 18:43:30

Estão emitidos avisos LARANJA relativos a vento, precipitação e agitação marítima em alguns distritos do Continente para os dias 10 e 11.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2017 às 20:32)

Raro ver estas rajadas de vento no xcw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2017 às 23:11)

moto serras, material de limpeza mecânica...

vamos ter muito lixo para limpar e certamente alguns problemas com a rede elétrica e de telecomunicações.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Dez 2017 às 10:17)

Engraçado que a minha estacão meteorológica já indica 1008 Kpa o que a ser verdade não será uma queda assim tão abrupta de pressão!


----------



## Pek (9 Dez 2017 às 10:31)

Mucha atención a los campos de viento que acompañarán al episodio en zonas interiores ibéricas:






Más detalle:












 Temporal muy duro en el este y sureste ibéricos:






Mucha atención a los efectos del relieve (áreas a sotavento, foehn...):





La Rioja





Avance, afectando a ciudades como Tudela:






Esto ve el modelo para el entorno de Lisboa, Sintra y Setúbal:










¿Se cumplirá? Lo seguiremos.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2017 às 11:23)

Pek disse:


> Esto ve el modelo para el entorno de Lisboa, Sintra y Setúbal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que é isto?? 
Esses 190 km/h são na Peninha, Serra de Sintra.
Acredito mais em valores 150 km/h/160 km/h na Peninha, e fora da serra esses valores parecem-me exagerados..
A 17 de outubro de 2015 tive rajada máxima de 133 km/h,vou bater o valor??


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 12:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> O que é isto??
> Esses 190 km/h são na Peninha, Serra de Sintra.
> Acredito mais em valores 150 km/h/160 km/h na Peninha, e fora da serra esses valores parecem-me exagerados..
> A 17 de outubro de 2015 tive rajada máxima de 133 km/h,vou bater o valor??



Bem sendo assim , se isso se concretizar então teria rajadas de vento da ordem dos 150 km , se isso acontecer é catastrófico , e ainda por cima 190/200 km na Peninha .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2017 às 12:12)

Caso para dizer... Espero que não se cumpram estas previsões. Amanhã regresso a Lisboa... Arranco do Minho bem cedo, tem pinta que não vai ser para brincadeiras.


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2017 às 12:12)

Esses valores de 190 Km/h  e mesmo 160 Km/h serão exagerados, mas se ocorrerem, a Serra de Sintra vai perder muitas àrvores..

O IPMA não coloca mais que 120 Km/h e nas terras altas, já são rajadas muito consideráveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2017 às 12:15)

Snifa disse:


> Esses valores de 190 Km/h  e mesmo 160 Km/h serão exagerados, mas se ocorrerem, a Serra de Sintra vai perder muitas àrvores..
> 
> O IPMA não coloca mais que 120 Km/h e nas terras altas, já são rajadas muito consideráveis.



Sim os valores parecem-me exagerados, mas de qualquer dos modos a serra de Sintra vai ter quedas de árvores, isso posso eu garantir, infelizmente é certo.
Imagina um sitio com cota 500 mts relativamente perto do Cabo da Roca, falo da Peninha, não ha milagres.
Há serras muito mais ventosas que outras, a própria serra de Sintra o lado oeste é muito mais ventoso que o lado este, e é uma serra de pequenas dimensões, como é lógico é difícil acertar nos valores em certos locais. Esses 120 km/h são a _baliza_, mas pode perfeitamente ultrapassar  isso. O IPMA no verão tambem dá rajadas de 70 km/h e aqui no concelho tenho rajadas de 100 km/h.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 12:17)

Snifa disse:


> Esses valores de 190 Km/h  e mesmo 160 Km/h serão exagerados, mas se ocorrerem, a Serra de Sintra vai perder muitas àrvores..
> 
> O IPMA não coloca mais que 120 Km/h e nas terras altas, já são rajadas muito consideráveis.



Se acontecer 130 ou 140 km na Peninha já era bem preocupante , de qualquer das formas vamos ter um belo temporal a todos os níveis , o pós frontal também não está nada mau .


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2017 às 12:21)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Se acontecer 130 ou 140 km na Peninha já era bem preocupante , de qualquer das formas vamos ter um belo temporal a todos os níveis , o pós frontal também não está nada mau .



Preocupante? Não vive la ninguém esse sitio está habituado a vendavais. lol
Preocupante são ventos violentos em zonas urbanas...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Dez 2017 às 12:23)

Acho os valores um bocado exagerados, no entanto pontualmente não se pode descartar alguma rajada de 130/140km/h nalgumas serras, mais do que isso acho improvável, no entanto há que ter cautela pois em muitos locais as rajadas vão exceder os 100km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2017 às 12:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acho os valores um bocado exagerados, no entanto pontualmente não se pode descartar alguma rajada de 130/140km/h nalgumas serras, mais do que isso acho improvável, no entanto há que ter cautela pois em muitos locais as rajadas vão exceder os 100km/h.



Sim também acho, segundo o mapa tinha rajada 160 km/h. 
Como dizes e bem, em ambiente de serra, locais expostos ao vento muito forte de sul, vai ser valente.
Temos as duas redes estações quer amadoras que oficiais para acompanhar o evento, ao longo do evento e no fim estaremos cá a partilhar esses mesmos dados.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 12:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Preocupante? Não vive la ninguém esse sitio está habituado a vendavais. lol
> Preocupante são ventos violentos em zonas urbanas...



Pois é , mas mesmo assim não deixa de ser impressionante , espero umas rajadas de 120km/130km .


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2017 às 13:23)




----------



## MicaMito (9 Dez 2017 às 13:47)

Será esta tempestade Ana igual ao Gong?


----------



## Cesar (9 Dez 2017 às 13:52)

as previsões são muito agressivas, o IPAMA deve neste momento tar a atualizar a descritiva.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 13:56)

MicaMito disse:


> Será esta tempestade Ana igual ao Gong?




Vai ser semelhante ou pior , pois vejo que o vento vai estar muito agressivo .


----------



## Pek (9 Dez 2017 às 14:20)

Actualización de AEMET:


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Dez 2017 às 14:51)

Aviso vermelho para o Minho\Douro Litoral e possivelmente outros distritos do Norte\Centro lançado hoje a partir das 19h pelo IPMA.

Ouviram primeiro por mim


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 14:59)

Vamos ver se o vento não vai ser superior ao que é previsto , quanto á precipitação , acho que o ipma está a subestimar a precipitação , de leiria para baixo está tudo em aviso amarelo devido á precipitação , depois se houverem cheias mudam logo o aviso para laranja .


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2017 às 15:18)

A precipitação deve ser primariamente estratiforme e com uma abrangência significativa. Como tal, o radar não será assim tão importante (só gente mimada com radares ).

O núcleo depressionário desapareceu no GFS (França). O ICON e o ARPEGE 00z tinham rajadas abismalmente diferentes (para França). A maior parte de França está em aviso amarelo e o boletim avisa para rajadas máximas na ordem dos 100 km/h.






O vento mais intenso deve ocorrer no mar ao largo de PT mas as zonas costeiras podem experienciar condições agrestes. Quanto às rajadas, bom, depende do modelo.






---






Vê-se mal mas a probabilidade de chover mais de 100 mms entre as 6z de amanhã e as 6z do dia 11 ronda os 50%. Com a orografia vai certamente haver acumulados dignos de aviso vermelho.


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2017 às 15:50)

Tecnicamente a Ana ainda não existe mas o cenário é este:






Assinalei com setas a vermelho a pluma tropical que vem das Caraíbas. A crista anticiclónica (tracejado a amarelo) deve gradualmente desaparecer nas próximas horas restabelecendo assim isto uma circulação zonal temporária a elevada latitude. Isto permitirá que a pluma chegue eventualmente a PT (seta a azul). Este regime não durará muito porque o anticiclone voltará a expandir-se para norte (mas desta vez a noroeste dos Açores), provocando uma circulação meridional que beneficiará PT (fluxo de norte). Os diversos núcleos depressionários que poderão surgir (entre os quais a Ana) contribuirão para o aumento da intensidade da(s) frente(s).


----------



## Pek (9 Dez 2017 às 15:52)

Actualización:


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2017 às 15:57)

Não dá para entender bem o que estará o ICON alemão a ver para agravar tanto os valores de rajada...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Dez 2017 às 16:00)

Começa  a justificar o aviso vermelho...


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 16:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não dá para entender bem o que estará o ICON alemão a ver para agravar tanto os valores de rajada...



Secalhar vai acertar , ás tantas .


----------



## Fada (9 Dez 2017 às 16:09)

Boa tarde.

Uma pergunta muito importante: 
-  Existe o perigo do nível do mar subir no Algarve? Quem tem barco deverá tomar precauções adicionais?

Começo a ficar preocupada com o barco do meu pai, portanto toda a informação será útil.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 16:23)

Acumulados GFS do evento (12z):


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2017 às 16:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não dá para entender bem o que estará o ICON alemão a ver para agravar tanto os valores de rajada...



É provavelmente uma combinação de fatores.

No ICON a PS é ligeiramente inferior ao ARPEGE, por exemplo. No ICON há também maior diferença na temperatura da massas de ar.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Dez 2017 às 16:29)

O ICON é muitas das vezes muito acertivo


----------



## rozzo (9 Dez 2017 às 16:41)

E o ICON terá uma orografia mais realista. Não quero com isto dizer que prevê melhor ou pior. Simplesmente tendo orografia mais realista, isto quer dizer que "vê" altitudes do solo maiores, quando comparado com um modelo global como GFS, e obviamente, bem ou mal, terá valores mais elevados do vento a 10m. Nem sequer é comparável ver o vento a 10m de um mesoscala VS um global.

Por exemplo onde se situa a Torre, o vento a 10m nas cartas do GFS será o que o modelo vê aproximadamente a uns 1000m ou pouco mais. Obviamente subestimados por comparação com a realidade, mesmo que o modelo estivesse no geral a prever mais vento que a verdade.
(Atenção que o vento a 10m nos nossos meteogramas já tem correcção para esse facto)


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2017 às 16:41)

Boa tarde.
O aprofundamento da depressão que se avizinha, tempestade "Ana", terá na origem uma forte corrente de jacto que deverá ter valores de vento superiores a 200 nós (> 370 km\h) aos 300 hPa.
*18h de sábado:*​




*06h de domingo:*​




00h de segunda -feira:


----------



## cookie (9 Dez 2017 às 16:45)

Meteofan disse:


> Aviso vermelho para o Minho\Douro Litoral e possivelmente outros distritos do Norte\Centro lançado hoje a partir das 19h pelo IPMA.
> 
> Ouviram primeiro por mim


Só vejo laranjas e verdes no mapa de avisos...





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (9 Dez 2017 às 16:47)

O marido tem vôo para Itália às 5:30 da manhã de segunda feira, do aeroporto Francisco Sá carneiro... O vento estará mais calmo nessa altura? Não achou piada nenhuma ao timming desta tempestade...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2017 às 16:50)

A vir o aviso vermelho, será provavelmente quando entrarmos mais no limiar de "acerto" da maioria dos modelos, talvez lá para a manhã de amanhã.


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Dez 2017 às 16:50)

cookie disse:


> Só vejo laranjas e verdes no mapa de avisos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A partir das  19h ainda só sao 16.50h


----------



## cookie (9 Dez 2017 às 16:52)

Célia Salta disse:


> A partir das  19h ainda só sao 16.50h


Se entrar nos distritos, p.ex. Viana do castelo tem os avisos em vigor entre as 18:00 de hoje até às 6:00 do dia 12.


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Dez 2017 às 16:52)

cookie disse:


> O marido tem vôo para Itália às 5:30 da manhã de segunda feira, do aeroporto Francisco Sá carneiro... O vento estará mais calmo nessa altura? Não achou piada nenhuma ao timming desta tempestade...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Creio que não se deve preocupar, isto é com o vôo, pois caso não venham a existir condições o avião certamente partirá mais tarde


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Dez 2017 às 16:57)

cookie disse:


> Se entrar nos distritos, p.ex. Viana do castelo tem os avisos em vigor entre as 18:00 de hoje até às 6:00 do dia 12.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


eles foram lançados hoje mas só entram em vigor amanha


----------



## cookie (9 Dez 2017 às 17:01)

Célia Salta disse:


> eles foram lançados hoje mas só entram em vigor amanha


Isso eu sei! 
Mas nenhum deles é vermelho... Para já... talvez não tenha percebido mas era a isso que me referia.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (9 Dez 2017 às 17:03)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Creio que não se deve preocupar, isto é com o vôo, pois caso não venham a existir condições o avião certamente partirá mais tarde


Obrigada!! Isso foi o que lhe disse mas não ficou muito convencido... Vou reforçar esse argumento. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Fada (9 Dez 2017 às 17:15)

Volto a perguntar: Existe o perigo de de uma "maré de tempestade"???
E nesse caso pode afetar barcos que estejam em docas, canais de acesso, etc?

 (sei que é storm surge em inglês... não sei sei bem qual é a tradução correta para português)


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Dez 2017 às 17:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> A vir o aviso vermelho, será provavelmente quando entrarmos mais no limiar de "acerto" da maioria dos modelos, talvez lá para a manhã de amanhã.



LOL, isso é realmente útil... Os modelos nao tem mudado nada...
Eu acho que vão meter aviso vermelho hoje a partir das 19h


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2017 às 17:23)

Fada disse:


> Volto a perguntar: Existe o perigo de de uma "maré de tempestade"???
> E nesse caso pode afetar barcos que estejam em docas, canais de acesso, etc?
> 
> (sei que é storm surge em inglês... não sei sei bem qual é a tradução correta para português)



Não, não há perigo de maré de tempestade (storm surge). Quanto muito há é o perigo de ondulação, natural numa situação destas.
A maré de tempestade advém de ventos constantes, por muitas horas, numa dada direcção, normalmente associado à passagem de um núcleo depressionário; neste caso o núcleo da tempestade passará a norte da península.


----------



## Fada (9 Dez 2017 às 17:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não, não há perigo de maré de tempestade (storm surge). Quanto muito há é o perigo de ondulação, natural numa situação destas.
> A maré de tempestade advém de ventos constantes, por muitas horas, numa dada direcção, normalmente associado à passagem de um núcleo depressionário; neste caso o núcleo da tempestade passará a norte da península.



Muito obrigada


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2017 às 17:47)

Meteofan disse:


> LOL, isso é realmente útil... Os modelos nao tem mudado nada...
> Eu acho que vão meter aviso vermelho hoje a partir das 19h


Colocar aviso vermelho cedo de mais tem o perigo de banalizá-lo. É o nível máximo, é para usar com cautela. Se os modelos apenas entrarem em consenso para um evento mais extremo mais perto do evento, só poderá ser usado então.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Dez 2017 às 17:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Colocar aviso vermelho cedo de mais tem o perigo de banalizá-lo. É o nível máximo, é para usar com cautela. Se os modelos apenas entrarem em consenso para um evento mais extremo mais perto do evento, só poderá ser usado então.


Mas já há consenso quanto à precipitação no Minho\Douro Litoral, há mais de 24h. É merecedor de aviso vermelho sem duvida. (>60mm\6h)


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2017 às 19:23)

Fada disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Uma pergunta muito importante:
> -  Existe o perigo do nível do mar subir no Algarve? Quem tem barco deverá tomar precauções adicionais?
> ...



A ondulação será entre os 3 e os 4 metros no Algarve. O vento deve ter rajadas de 100km/h na madrugada de 2ª feira. Convém, o barco estar bem amarrado senão corre o risco de meter água ou afundar, mesmo na Ria Formosa já vi várias vezes, barcos irem ao fundo com as condições que estão previstas. 

Se estiver num ponto de abrigo está mais seguro.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Dez 2017 às 19:32)

Fada disse:


> Muito obrigada


A sobreelevação de origem meteorológica (tradução de storm surge) é um fenómeno que traz consequencias ao nível de galgamentos e erosão costeira quando combinado com outras variáveis, sobretudo a maré astronómica. Estando nós fora de lua cheia/nova, o storm surge por si só não traz riscos. Ainda para mais os cais de amarração ao serem flutuantes desafem qualquer oscilação vertical com o extensão período de uma storm surge. O vento e a ondulação que causa são sim fenómenos a ter em conta nestes dias de tempestade no que aos barcos diz respeito. Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Dez 2017 às 19:38)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> A sobreelevação de origem meteorológica (tradução de storm surge) é um fenómeno que traz consequencias ao nível de galgamentos e erosão costeira quando combinado com outras variáveis, sobretudo a maré astronómica. Estando nós fora de lua cheia/nova, o storm surge por si só não traz riscos. Ainda para mais os cais de amarração ao serem flutuantes desafem qualquer oscilação vertical com o extensão período de uma storm surge. O vento e a ondulação que causa são sim fenómenos a ter em conta nestes dias de tempestade no que aos barcos diz respeito. Espero ter ajudado!



Permite-me só completar, claro que a maré astronómica pode ser um factor importante numa storm surge, mas a queda súbita da pressão atmosférica no caso de ciclogéneses explosivas que resulta numa sobre-elevação do nível do mar é ainda mais importante. Para melhor entenderem, é como se tirasse um peso de cima do oceano, o permite elevar o seu nível. Por cada 10hPa a menos são 10 cm que o nível do mar sobe, pelo que o nível do mar de uma pressão atmosférica de 1040 hPa para uma de 960 hPa sobe quase 1 m (mais concretamente 80 cm).

E ainda o "empilhamento" da massa de água junto à costa devido ao vento se este estiver numa direcção perpendicular à costa 

PS: Já agora, dizer que apesar de o ciclone Ana ter um cavamento profundo, o seu núcleo estará bastante longe de PT continental, logo não há perigo nesse sentido.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Dez 2017 às 20:12)

Algum dos  mais entendidos consegue me fazer um ponto de comparação entre a Ana e o famoso Gong?


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Dez 2017 às 20:22)

MicaMito disse:


> Algum dos  mais entendidos consegue me fazer um ponto de comparação entre a Ana e o famoso Gong?



O famoso Gong foi uma ciclogénese, a qual julgo que chegou a ser explosiva (descida de 20 hPa em 24h pelo menos), se não foi andou lá perto, cujo centro entrou por terra na zona da Galiza. Este evento tem uma sinóptica algo diferente, pois o centro do ciclone deverá entrar por França. Porém o campo de ventos será mais extenso (em área) que no caso do Gong devido à interacção com o forte Anticiclone que está a Sudoeste. A intensidade do vento só depois do evento teremos mais certezas. Tenho ideia que o vento modelado no caso do Gong era ligeiramente mais intenso, mas este evento que se aproxima tem potencial para lhe fazer concorrência.


----------



## PedroMAR (9 Dez 2017 às 20:24)

Aumenta para nível VERMELHO o aviso de vento nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, na passagem da superficie frontal, entre o fim do dia 11 e início do dia 12.

Antecipa-se para as 06UTC com nível AMARELO o início do aviso de vento nas terras altas do litoral da região Norte.

Prolonga-se com nível AMARELO o aviso de agitação marítima.


___________________

  - AVISOS VERMELHO -

  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ »»» VENTO - RAJADA MÁXIMA ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯​
Nos distritos de VIANA DO CASTELO, BRAGA, PORTO, VILA REAL, VISEU, GUARDA, AVEIRO e COIMBRA 
Entre as 20:00UTC  10.12.2017 e as 02:00UTC  11.12.2017

Nas terras altas vento muito forte de sudoeste com rajadas superiores a 130 km/h.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

Acho que até setubal merecia aviso vermelho devido ao vento , dá outra pica á tempestade o aviso vermelho .


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Dez 2017 às 20:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Aviso vermelho para o Minho\Douro Litoral e possivelmente outros distritos do Norte\Centro lançado hoje a partir das 19h pelo IPMA.
> 
> Ouviram primeiro por mim



Eu não disse?


----------



## AndréGM22 (9 Dez 2017 às 20:39)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Acho que até setubal merecia aviso vermelho devido ao vento , dá outra pica á tempestade o aviso vermelho .



Tens de fazer um pedido ao IPMA para emitir avisos consoante a pica ou falta de pica que queres...


----------



## Pek (9 Dez 2017 às 20:53)

Atención a las bajas mesoescalares que pueden formarse asociadas a Ana tras el paso frontal de la tempestad:






Por cierto, el riesgo de galerna frontal en el Cantábrico en la madrugada del lunes es muy elevado. Más información sobre este fenómeno severo:
https://aemetblog.es/2016/09/07/las-galernas/


----------



## dopedagain (9 Dez 2017 às 21:11)

c0ldPT disse:


> Acumulados GFS do evento (12z):


A Nevada vai ser boa a cima dos 1000metros aqui no Minho, Farei Nowcasting das cumeadas do Parque Nacional Segunda de Madrugada!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Dez 2017 às 21:13)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Permite-me só completar, claro que a maré astronómica pode ser um factor importante numa storm surge, mas a queda súbita da pressão atmosférica no caso de ciclogéneses explosivas que resulta numa sobre-elevação do nível do mar é ainda mais importante. Para melhor entenderem, é como se tirasse um peso de cima do oceano, o permite elevar o seu nível. Por cada 10hPa a menos são 10 cm que o nível do mar sobe, pelo que o nível do mar de uma pressão atmosférica de 1040 hPa para uma de 960 hPa sobe quase 1 m (mais concretamente 80 cm).
> 
> E ainda o "empilhamento" da massa de água junto à costa devido ao vento se este estiver numa direcção perpendicular à costa
> 
> PS: Já agora, dizer que apesar de o ciclone Ana ter um cavamento profundo, o seu núcleo estará bastante longe de PT continental, logo não há perigo nesse sentido.


Exactamente  para além desse valor de referência (1cm por hPa) nos registos consegue-se ainda perceber um efeito “dinamico” das quedas abruptas que se estende para lá desse valor.
Curiosamente, ou não, a direcção do fluxo que em Portugal maiores valores de storm surge provoca não é exactamente de oeste mas sim praticamente sudoeste, em minha opinião devido aos recortes da nossa costa...


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2017 às 21:34)

rozzo disse:


> E o ICON terá uma orografia mais realista. Não quero com isto dizer que prevê melhor ou pior. Simplesmente tendo orografia mais realista, isto quer dizer que "vê" altitudes do solo maiores, quando comparado com um modelo global como GFS, e obviamente, bem ou mal, terá valores mais elevados do vento a 10m. Nem sequer é comparável ver o vento a 10m de um mesoscala VS um global.



O Arpege é o mais brando. O ICON está semelhante ao AROME.






---

Muita chuva.


----------



## clone (9 Dez 2017 às 21:45)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Que grande temporal que vai ser , as rajadas de vento até poderão rondar os 130 km , acho que vai ser semelhante ao gong , o ipma tem  de rever os seus avisos , o Minho  merecia um aviso vermelho devido a precipitação   e de vento também , pois acho que no norte as rajadas vão andar á volta dos 140 km o que já implica um aviso vermelho .



Uma diferença importante é que o centro barométrico do Gong chegou a PT, a ciclogénese explosiva aconteceu por cá, neste caso, como na maioria das tempestades atlânticas, o núcleo atingirá o UK/norte de França. A frente que nos assolará é que será bastante agressiva.
Por um lado já tinha saudades destas depressões de inverno. Estou é apreensivo com os riscos associados a solos e matas massacradas pela seca e pelos incêndios. Este evento vem repentinamente abrir o inverno e "fechar" (ou não) um longo e severo período de seca, de maneira brevíssima, e lá está agressiva. Popularmente, curto e grosso. Muitas baixas de electricidade, inundações rápidas, deslizamentos?

Edit: Completando:



Jorge_scp disse:


> O famoso Gong foi uma ciclogénese, a qual julgo que chegou a ser explosiva (descida de 20 hPa em 24h pelo menos), se não foi andou lá perto, cujo centro entrou por terra na zona da Galiza. Este evento tem uma sinóptica algo diferente, pois o centro do ciclone deverá entrar por França. Porém o campo de ventos será mais extenso (em área) que no caso do Gong devido à interacção com o forte Anticiclone que está a Sudoeste. A intensidade do vento só depois do evento teremos mais certezas. Tenho ideia que o vento modelado no caso do Gong era ligeiramente mais intenso, mas este evento que se aproxima tem potencial para lhe fazer concorrência.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Dez 2017 às 21:56)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Acho que até setubal merecia aviso vermelho devido ao vento , dá outra pica á tempestade o aviso vermelho .


Isso é mais a tua vontade de querer o aviso vermelho ou a realidade? 
Acho que é mais a primeira opção


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isso é mais a tua vontade de querer o aviso vermelho ou a realidade?
> Acho que é mais a primeira opção



É a realidade , no dia 17 de outubro de 2015 também estava alerta laranja , e depois viu se que as rajadas de vento foram para aviso vermelho , e a precipitação também está um bocado subestimada devia estar em vermelho no minho e laranja para aqui e o resto das zonas .


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2017 às 22:08)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Tens de fazer um pedido ao IPMA para emitir avisos consoante a pica ou falta de pica que queres...



Do conforto de casa é tudo corajoso. Quando o telhado voa a opinião muda rapidamente


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 22:10)

Muito interessante a previsão do AEMET quanto á neve, exemplo de Xinzo de Limia, Ourense :


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2017 às 23:00)

*Tempestade Ana afeta Portugal Continental *


> A tempestade Ana irá formar-se a noroeste da Península Ibérica durante este domingo, 10 de dezembro de 2017, embebida numa região depressionária complexa já existente e que se estende até à Escandinávia. A tempestade Ana localizar-se-á sobre o Golfo da Biscaia às 06 horas desta 2ªfeira, 11 de dezembro de 2017, com uma pressão atmosférica mínima prevista de cerca de 965 hPa e resultando de um processo de cavamento intenso, designado de ciclogénese explosiva.
> 
> O território de Portugal Continental irá assim começar a ser afetado já a partir da manhã deste domingo, sendo o período mais crítico entre o final da tarde de domingo e a madrugada de 2ªfeira, com impactos expectáveis devido a ventos fortes, precipitação intensa, queda de neve e forte agitação marítima.
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2017 às 23:02)

Observando a animação de satélite, realmente parece que se irá formar algo com bastante energia... 

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.satelite/index.jsp#


----------



## Pek (9 Dez 2017 às 23:03)

Según esta salida del europeo división del centro de la baja y role tremendo de vientos del suroeste al noroeste en el Cantábrico:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

Como tenho vindo a dizer o pós frontal  cada vez melhor

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (9 Dez 2017 às 23:34)

ferreira5 disse:


> Observando a animação de satélite, realmente parece que se irá formar algo com bastante energia...
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.satelite/index.jsp#


É bastante potente o mergulho a imagem é impressionante até. Mas mais impressionante ainda é até ver que ainda não existe sequer "protótipo" da depressão que nos vai atingir amanhã à noite. A 24h do evento ainda não há depressão definida, vai ser portanto um cavamento mesmo intenso e rápido. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2017 às 23:49)

O GFS indica um evento menos intenso do que o ECM. Cá fica a antevisão deste último:







Portais para o acompanhamento do vento:

 http://www.meteociel.fr/observations-meteo/vent-rafales.php?region=sp (rajadas)

 http://wxcharts.eu/?model=obs&region=spain&chart=2mtemp&run=00&step=024&plottype=10&lat=37.733&lon=-25.667&skewtstep=0 (Vento; mudar país em Region)

Dada a proximidade a terra do núcleo, este deverá estar ao alcance dos radares. Há um portal que oferece um compósito (da maioria) dos radares europeus  http://eumetnet.eu/activities/observations-programme/current-activities/opera-radar-animation/ 

Acumulados (mais útil para França)  http://www.meteociel.fr/observations-meteo/rr.php


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 00:16)

Atención que esto cada vez está más cerca del litoral Cantábrico...


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 00:34)

Recuerdos del pasado:


- Hortensia. 6 víctimas mortales en España







- Klaus. 12 víctimas mortales en España. Rachas de viento de 200 km/h en la costa norte de Galicia (Estaca de Bares) y de más de 200 km/h en el noreste de España.







- Ana...


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 01:06)

En la nueva actualización de AEMET del Harmonie-Arome, empeoramiento claro de las rachas de viento para la misma hora (01:00 del día 11):

Antes:





Ahora:


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 01:10)

Pek disse:


> En la nueva actualización de AEMET del Harmonie-Arome, empeoramiento claro de las rachas de viento para la misma hora (01:00 del día 11):
> 
> Antes:
> 
> ...



Medo, medo...


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Dez 2017 às 01:16)

Também estou com medo...


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2017 às 01:17)

@Pek faço ideia em Finisterra. Existe por lá alguma Estação que possamos acompanhar?


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 01:18)

Meteofan disse:


> Também estou com medo...



Falamos de rajadas entre 130 a 140 km/h, não é brincadeira.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 01:21)

criz0r disse:


> @Pek faço ideia em Finisterra. Existe por lá alguma Estação que possamos acompanhar?


Finisterra? Pela previsão o pior está mesmo reservado para o nosso litoral e terras altas, junto com o sul da Galiza...
É só ver os mapas de previsão que o Pek colocou há minutos.


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2017 às 01:29)

Aristocrata disse:


> Finisterra? Pela previsão o pior está mesmo reservado para o nosso litoral e terras altas, junto com o sul da Galiza...
> É só ver os mapas de previsão que o Pek colocou há minutos.



É verdade @Aristocrata , questionei Finisterra devido precisamente à fronteira com o Atlântico. Sendo uma zona idêntica ao Cabo da Roca, Espichel etc se por lá houvesse alguma Estação seria muito interessante verificar os valores de rajada.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 01:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Também estou com medo...



Antes isso que o Ophelia 

O Gong foi em 2013 e o Xynthia em 2010. 3/4 anos é um período de retorno razoável para vocês. Para a malta do norte da Europa há mais frequentemente.

Para os nostálgicos:


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2017 às 01:41)

@Orion olha que a Stephanie também não foi pêra doce. Ainda fiz uns vídeos em Almada das árvores praticamente na horizontal.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 01:49)

Pek disse:


> En la nueva actualización de AEMET del Harmonie-Arome, empeoramiento claro de las rachas de viento para la misma hora (01:00 del día 11):
> 
> Antes:
> 
> ...



Acho que a 'malta' (que inclui o IPMA pois não tem a categoria de avisos que vou abordar a seguir) está a cair no erro de enfatizar as rajadas. O vento médio terá capacidade para infligir danos significativos em estruturas mais frágeis localizadas no litoral.

19h/10  04h/11






Muitas árvores poderão - e deverão - cair, enfraquecidas pela seca persistente. Bens ao ar livre, como carros, podem estar em perigo.

Felizmente para vocês o pior deverá passar relativamente depressa.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 01:52)

criz0r disse:


> @Pek faço ideia em Finisterra. Existe por lá alguma Estação que possamos acompanhar?



Sí:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...k=gal&l=1400&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=vel_viento

Otras interesantes:

Estaca de Bares
Punta Candieira

Aunque, como dice @Aristocrata, parece que esta vez lo gordo se irá hacia el sur.

No obstante, Estaca de Bares y Punta Candieira siempre acaban apareciendo...


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 01:54)

esperemos que até começar o evento, o radar do IPMA ressuscite porque já está off pelo menos desde ontem...


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 01:56)

Orion disse:


> Acho que a 'malta' está a cair no erro de enfatizar as rajadas



Sí, al final es más "visual" y el mensaje llega más rápido  Aunque, como dices, el viento medio ya será de por sí intenso.



Orion disse:


> Felizmente para vocês o pior deverá passar relativamente depressa.



Corto pero intenso. Lo bueno si breve dos veces bueno


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 02:04)

Orion disse:


> Antes isso que o Ophelia
> 
> O Gong foi em 2013 e o Xynthia em 2010. 3/4 anos é um período de retorno razoável para vocês. Para a malta do norte da Europa há mais frequentemente.
> 
> Para os nostálgicos:



Galicia no es norte de Europa, pero como si lo fuera... 


De este mismo año 2017:

*El temporal causa el caos en los trenes y deja a casi 55.000 hogares sin luz*
*El viento ha levantado parte la cubierta de las gradas de pabellón y general en el estadio de Riazor en A Coruña y ha obligado a suspender el partido de Deportivo contra el Betis. Las rachas de viento han alcanzado cifras récord con 182 km/h en Carballeda de Valdeorras. El fuerte oleaje ha provocado 686 incidencias*
https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notic...as-viento-182-kmh/00031486105575955486819.htm

*El viento huracanado provocó el caos y causó daños millonarios*
*Vecinos sin luz, problemas con los teléfonos y cubiertas y árboles arrancados de cuajo*




https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notic...uso-danos-millonarios/0003_201702D4C19918.htm

Pasaron tres tempestades consecutivas en febrero de 2017. Un pequeño resumen que hice (incluyendo la racha máxima de todas las estaciones francesas en Cap Ferret):

"A modo de resumen de lo acontecido estos días, os pongo un pequeño cuadro de las rachas máximas alcanzadas en las últimas 3 tempestades y 4 días en algunos puntos litorales de Galicia y del Golfo de Vizcaya. Rachas máximas en km/h:

..........................................................KURT........LEIV..........MARCEL........_Media_
- Estaca de Bares (A Coruña):....... 169...........*160*..............*158*............. *162*
- Fisterra (A Coruña)...................... 164.......... 154............. 157............. 158
- Punta Candieira (A Coruña):.......*176*...........155...............137..............156
- Cap Ferret (Gironda):.................. 122.......... 148.............. 141............. 137

Por días:
..........................................................DÍA 2.....DÍA 3.....DÍA 4.....DÍA 5........_Media_
- Estaca de Bares (A Coruña):........ *138*.......169....... *148*.........*158*......... *153*
- Fisterra (A Coruña):...................... *138*.......164........ 136....... 157.......... 149
- Punta Candieira (A Coruña):........130........*176*........137........128...........143
- Cap Ferret (Gironda):.................... 76.........122........*148*........141.......... 122

Fuentes: AEMET, MeteoGalicia y Météo-France

Espectaculares datos e impresionantes por su regularidad e intensidad las zonas gallegas de la Costa da Morte, Costa Ártabra y Rías Altas. Lugares fantásticos para estos temporales, sin duda."
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...rte-fevereiro-2017.9160/pagina-33#post-595621


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 02:07)

Pek disse:


> Corto pero intenso. Lo bueno si breve dos veces bueno



As 'autoridades' (e a população em geral) não estão minimamente preparadas para o pior caso em que inúmeras árvores caem sobre casas, carros e estradas. Aliás, devia ter havido um aviso para queda de árvores na TV e no boletim da ANPC. A seca matou incontáveis árvores que vão cair com o vento previsto. Mesmo que estivessem saudáveis, muitas árvores cairiam na mesma.

Como vai acontecer de noite e madrugada o caos é minimizado porque há menos gente a movimentar-se mas o evento deve começar no final da próxima tarde. Metam-se em casa cedo


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 02:15)

Orion disse:


> As 'autoridades' (e a população em geral) não estão minimamente preparadas para o pior caso em que inúmeras árvores caem sobre casas, carros e estradas. Aliás, devia ter havido um aviso para queda de árvores na TV e no boletim da ANPC. A seca matou incontáveis árvores que vão cair com o vento previsto. Mesmo que estivessem saudáveis, muitas árvores cairiam na mesma.
> 
> Como vai acontecer de noite e madrugada o caos é minimizado porque há menos gente a movimentar-se mas o evento deve começar no final da próxima tarde. Metam-se em casa cedo



La verdad es que estoy expectante por lo que pueda pasar. Pero sí, de seguro, caerán muchos árboles (y muchos de ellos sanos). Y atención al interior ibérico. Habrá zonas realmente castigadas.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 02:22)

Pek disse:


> Pero sí, de seguro, caerán muchos árboles (y muchos de ellos sanos). Y atención al interior ibérico. Habrá zonas realmente castigadas.



https://pt-pt.facebook.com/notes/autoridade-nacional-de-proteção-civil/aviso-à-população-condições-condições-meteorológicas-adversas/10155517600543183/

Formalmente o aviso está impecável mas poucos leem tudo até ao fim e a habituação leva à negligência (aqui é a mesma coisa e há mais eventos de vento). Nesta situação teria que haver uma atenção especial tendo em conta o passado recente.

Há todos os ingredientes para ser mesmo mau.



Pek disse:


> La verdad es que estoy expectante por lo que pueda pasar



Mas tu estás confortável na tua ilha, ora 

Em Outubro muitos queriam que o Ophelia chegasse ao continente. Se já estão assustados com rajadas de 130/140 kph como não ficariam com ventos (e não rajadas) de 180/190 kph


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 02:39)

Orion disse:


> https://pt-pt.facebook.com/notes/autoridade-nacional-de-proteção-civil/aviso-à-população-condições-condições-meteorológicas-adversas/10155517600543183/
> 
> Formalmente o aviso está impecável mas poucos leem tudo até ao fim e a habituação leva à negligência (aqui é a mesma coisa e há mais eventos de vento). Neste evento teria que haver uma atenção especial tendo em conta o passado recente.
> 
> Há todos os ingredientes para ser mesmo mau.



Completamente de acuerdo 



Orion disse:


> Mas tu estás confortável na tua ilha, ora



Yo estoy encantado. Lo veré todo estupendamente desde la pantalla del ordenador  Aún así, el lunes nos llegará algo, pero poca cosa en comparación a la Península.




Orion disse:


> Em Outubro muitos queriam que o Ophelia chegasse ao continente. Se já estão assustados com rajadas de 130/140 kph como não ficariam com ventos (e não rajadas) de 180/190 kph


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 02:54)

Atualização da descritiva do IPMA:


> *Previsão para domingo, 10.dezembro.2017*
> 
> RESUMO:
> Precipitação persistente e forte no Minho, estendendo-se
> ...




O IPMA também atualizou o comunicado, falando em 120mm/12h no Minho.


> A tempestade Ana irá formar-se a noroeste da Península Ibérica durante este domingo, 10 de dezembro de 2017, embebida numa região depressionária complexa já existente e que se estende até à Escandinávia. A tempestade Ana localizar-se-á sobre o Golfo da Biscaia às 06 horas desta 2ªfeira, 11 de dezembro de 2017, com uma pressão atmosférica mínima prevista de cerca de 965 hPa e resultando de um processo de cavamento intenso, designado de ciclogénese explosiva.
> 
> O território de Portugal Continental irá assim começar a ser afetado já a partir da manhã deste domingo, sendo o período mais crítico entre o final da tarde de domingo e a madrugada de 2ªfeira, com impactos expectáveis devido a ventos fortes, precipitação intensa, queda de neve e forte agitação marítima.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 03:10)

As diferenças entre o WRF & ARPEGE vs ICON & AROME/Harmonie a tão curta distância são quase surreais. Falta menos de 20 horas para o início do evento.

3 países com avisos completamente diferentes. Tugas com vermelho, espanhóis com laranja e franceses com amarelo.







A precipitação é tão excessiva como desequilibrada.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 03:22)

Orion disse:


> As diferenças entre o WRF & ARPEGE vs ICON & AROME/Harmonie a tão curta distância são quase surreais. Falta menos de 20 horas para o início do evento.



Relativamente ao vento. Nem tanto na precipitação.

---






A pluma tropical já afeta a França. Em geral chuva fraca.






Previsão também difícil se vários modelos forem equacionados. Os franceses usam o ARPEGE ou o AROME (depende do contexto).






O ICON e o WRF mostram um cenário muito diferente.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 04:00)

Chuva também fraca na Galiza  http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/meteovisor/indexVisor.action

O IR colorido é o terror habitual 






O satélite é uma ferramenta bastante má neste tipo de eventos.






Tanto pode estar a chover de forma moderada e persistente como não chover de todo devido a ar seco na baixa atmosfera.

---


Tecnicamente não está completo. Sendo picuinhas, é mais Panamá/Costa Rica  Golfo da Biscaia


----------



## marcoacmaia (10 Dez 2017 às 06:53)

Orion disse:


> As diferenças entre o WRF & ARPEGE vs ICON & AROME/Harmonie a tão curta distância são quase surreais. Falta menos de 20 horas para o início do evento.
> 
> 3 países com avisos completamente diferentes. Tugas com vermelho, espanhóis com laranja e franceses com amarelo.
> 
> ...



Vamos ver quem é que se engana. Se for o IPMA, já sei que teremos por aí a pairar as vozes de velho do Restelo a dizer era escusado a emissão de aviso vermelho e tal. 
Mas venha a tempestade! Que comece o espetáculo!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Dez 2017 às 07:29)

O que eu vejo nas imagens de satélite é bastante assustador , é uma frente bastante extensa com muita chuva embebida , isto vai dar problemas dos grandes e as rajadas de vento 130/140 km não são para brincadeiras.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 07:53)

AEMET activa el nivel de aviso rojo por viento para ciertas zonas gallegas y cantábricas:







Estaca de Bares (A Coruña) ya está en 110 km/h de racha y velocidad media sostenida máxima en 10 minutos de 92 km/h:










Punta Candieira en 116 km/h


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 09:15)

Avisos de nivel rojo por viento en nuevas zonas. AEMET empieza a despertar


----------



## baojoao (10 Dez 2017 às 09:33)

https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/2017/12/10/tempestade-ana-domingo-10-12-2017/
Vale a pena ler, como sempre. Horários aproximados da tempestade por distritos


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2017 às 09:36)

menú para hoje:

- decorações de natal a voar...
- outras deixarão de funcionar por problemas elétricos e infiltrações de água.
- árvores caídas na estrada ou partidas.
- muito lixo no chão.
- desabamentos de terras.

vamos ter cheias dada a quantidade de água prevista em pouco menos de 12hr.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Dez 2017 às 09:41)

Agreste disse:


> menú para hoje:
> 
> - decorações de natal a voar...
> - outras deixarão de funcionar por problemas elétricos e infiltrações de água.
> ...



Resumo : Vai ser o caos total , agora a falar a sério vai dar muitos problemas de cheias , vai haver muitas árvores caídas e partidas , vamos ver se adiam o jogo do Setúbal vs Porto , mas acho que não , nessa altura ainda não está no pico máximo .


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 09:48)

Ana empieza a formarse en la onda que señalo con la flecha:


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2017 às 09:54)

zonas da mata atlântica - pinhal de leiria - podem ter estragos semelhantes ao Gong. As árvores estão queimadas.


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2017 às 09:57)

como sempre acontece nestes casos... nenhuma das empresas de eletricidade ou de telecomunicações bastante conhecidas tomou quaisquer providências. 

Não há ninguém de prevenção.


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 10:50)

Bom dia,
finalmente um evento para animar o forum 

Espero que nao haja nada de grave hoje 

Vou ter de me deslocar de autocarro e metro na zona do Porto entre as 18h e as 20h, sera que o tempo estara muito extremo?

obrigado, um abraço a todos


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Dez 2017 às 10:56)

kikofra disse:


> Bom dia,
> finalmente um evento para animar o forum
> 
> Espero que nao haja nada de grave hoje
> ...



A essa altura podes esperar tempo extremo ,  pois coincide com o pico máximo  no Porto , podes esperar chuva muito intensa e vento fortíssimo .


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 11:09)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> A essa altura podes esperar tempo extremo ,  pois coincide com o pico máximo  no Porto , podes esperar chuva muito intensa e vento fortíssimo .


obrigado, tinha visto esse horario num blog que tinham ai posto, mas fiquei um bocado confuso porque o aviso vermelho do ipma começa as 20:00 :/


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2017 às 11:23)

Pek disse:


> Ana empieza a formarse en la onda que señalo con la flecha:



Estava a ver isso mesmo há pouco.
Incrível como ainda não há qualquer circulação, vai ser um cavamento mesmo muito rápido a partir das próximas horas até ao seu auge ao passar a Norte do Cantábrico!


----------



## ACalado (10 Dez 2017 às 11:35)

Na torre sem ainda haver efeitos da "ANA" já temos rajadas na ordem dos 87km/h. Vamos ver quanto vai registar hoje. https://www.meteoestrela.pt/


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 11:51)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...04&id=100002655313285&fs=4&ref=content_filter


Não sei se está relacionado directamente com a tempestade, mas acho que vai agravar ainda mais com ela


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 11:57)

kikofra disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...04&id=100002655313285&fs=4&ref=content_filter
> 
> 
> Não sei se está relacionado directamente com a tempestade, mas acho que vai agravar ainda mais com ela


Mas isto foi onde? A tempestade Ana ainda não veio e já temos deslizamentos... o que será mais logo!


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 11:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas isto foi onde? A tempestade Ana ainda não veio e já temos deslizamentos... o que será mais logo!


São Pedro de Moel


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 12:01)

O centro de Lisboa parece que vai safar-se mais uma vez.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Dez 2017 às 12:03)

AJJ disse:


> O centro de Lisboa parece que vai safar-se mais uma vez.



Ainda não percebeste que esta frente que vem aí vai apanhar todos , ninguém se safa e ainda por cima Lisboa que vai ser bastante afetada pelo vento e chuva .


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 12:04)

Bela perspectiva.
Ainda não se formou a "Ana". Ainda vai nascer...Mas vai crescer rapidamente.
Não lhe faltam vitaminas- o choque de massas de ar frio-quente vai fazer com  que o núcleo se forme de forma "explosiva" como está previsto.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 12:05)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Ainda não percebeste que esta frente que vem aí vai apanhar todos , ninguém se safa e ainda por cima Lisboa que vai ser bastante afetada pelo vento e chuva .



Há ultima da hora ocorre sempre um desvio que "estraga" a passagem da tempestade. 

Acaba por so chover um pouco e dar umas rajadas e acaba por passar sem problemas de maior ambito.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Dez 2017 às 12:06)

AJJ disse:


> Há ultima da hora ocorre sempre um desvio que "estraga" a passagem da tempestade.
> 
> Acaba por so chover um pouco e dar umas rajadas e acaba por passar sem problemas de maior ambito.



Isso já não vai acontecer , tenho a certeza .


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Dez 2017 às 12:08)

AJJ disse:


> Há ultima da hora ocorre sempre um desvio que "estraga" a passagem da tempestade.
> 
> Acaba por so chover um pouco e dar umas rajadas e acaba por passar sem problemas de maior ambito.


Sim, pois, caso não tivesse descalço estava calçado,
Fia-te na vigem e não corras ...


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 12:17)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Sim, pois, caso não tivesse descalço estava calçado,
> Fia-te na vigem e não corras ...



Já são tantas as vezes de muita promessa e depois nada de mais acontece que a pessoa já duvida.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Dez 2017 às 12:23)

AJJ disse:


> Já são tantas as vezes de muita promessa e depois nada de mais acontece que a pessoa já duvida.


Entendo-te, mas melhor assim.
Agora a prevençao nada custa


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 12:35)

kikofra disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...04&id=100002655313285&fs=4&ref=content_filter
> 
> 
> Não sei se está relacionado directamente com a tempestade, mas acho que vai agravar ainda mais com ela


Não consigo aceder, dá pág indisponível.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 12:35)

Até agora esteve em regime de rajadas, agora começa a ficar mais sustentado o vento...


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 12:37)

Precioso


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 12:43)

Empieza a soplar con intensidad en zonas elevadas de Ourense. Lardeira (1620 m) con rachas que rozan ya los 120 km/h


----------



## MicaMito (10 Dez 2017 às 12:44)

Pek disse:


> Precioso


 12-10-2017?


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 12:45)

cookie disse:


> Não consigo aceder, dá pág indisponível.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/100401/aluimento-abre-cratera-enorme-em-sao-pedro-de-moel?utm_source=rss

Pelos vistos foi uma conduta que rebentou


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2017 às 12:50)

@Pek 
Que tal este meteograma do GFS para a cordilheira perto de Sória? 

https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=41.78&lon=-1.82&lang=en&type=txt&units=m


E isto do GFS... Não é de espantar os valores absolutamente "loucos" de rajada previstos nos mesoscala.
Há estações fiáveis naquelas zonas altas?


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

AJJ disse:


> Há ultima da hora ocorre sempre um desvio que "estraga" a passagem da tempestade.
> 
> Acaba por so chover um pouco e dar umas rajadas e acaba por passar sem problemas de maior ambito.



Típico pensamento Tuga lolo


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 12:55)

MicaMito disse:


> 12-10-2017?



Formato USA de fechas. Vienen por defecto en la web y se me ha olvidado cambiarlo.

En nuestro formato (dd/mm/aaaa y hh:mm) y con nuestra hora:


----------



## dASk (10 Dez 2017 às 13:00)

Aqui pela Moita (margem sul) de um momento para o outro começaram a soprar rajadas consideráveis. Bem vinda Ana


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 13:02)

lserpa disse:


> Típico pensamento Tuga lolo
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



No final do dia vemos..


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 13:09)

rozzo disse:


> @Pek
> Que tal este meteograma do GFS para a cordilheira perto de Sória?
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=41.78&lon=-1.82&lang=en&type=txt&units=m
> ...



Va a soplar muchísimo en aquella zona. Sobre todo en el Moncayo. Es un macizo extremadamente ventoso. Dos estaciones relativamente cercanas aunque no tan ventosas:

Valdezcaray (1630 m)
La Pinilla (1860 m)


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2017 às 13:22)

AJJ disse:


> No final do dia vemos..



Tipo, a sério?! 
Olha só para o tamanho e extensão da frente e que ainda por cima nem virgulou 






Para além disso, prevê-se que seja “explosiva”.
Esta, nada tem haver com as frentes manhosas previstas desde o verão e que pouco ou nada deixaram de precipitação, para além da sinóptica ser completamente destinta e deveras complexa!
Ou não quer saber, ou não percebe...
Litoral e terras altas vão levar com o potencial de Ana.

By the way, Portugal não é apenas Lisboa... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 13:28)

O IPMA diz que a pior fase é de madrugada, afinal é das 18 as 20h no Porto ou o IPMA tem razão? :/ Pela minha experiência o fórum costuma acertar melhor 

Ps: isto a poucos minutos na SIC


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 13:30)

lserpa disse:


> Tipo, a sério?!
> Olha só para o tamanho e extensão da frente e que ainda por cima nem virgulou
> 
> 
> ...



Dizes com razão" frentes previstas deste o verão e que pouco ou nada deixaram de precipitação."

Comecei a conversa com centro de Lisboa e referia-me apenas a Lisboa, não ao resto do país.


----------



## comentador (10 Dez 2017 às 13:32)

O Norte e Centro devem ser bem afectados pela tempestade. Já o Sul, apanha com os restos. pouco deverá cair, nem me admiro nada. Venha de lá o anticiclone que já deve estar com bastantes saudades de portugal.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Dez 2017 às 13:34)

kikofra disse:


> O IPMA diz que a pior fase é de madrugada, afinal é das 18 as 20h no Porto ou o IPMA tem razão? :/ Pela minha experiência o fórum costuma acertar melhor
> 
> Ps: isto a poucos minutos na SIC



O ipma dá erros , o pico máximo no Porto será das 18 até as 22/23 h mais ou menos isso , aqui em Lisboa será das 22 h até as 2h .


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2017 às 13:36)

Obviamente os maiores acumulados (por efeito orográfico) serão nas serras do Norte, essencialmente precipitação caída no pré-frontal.

Quanto à frente em si, há modelos para todos os gostos, mas por acaso há vários que até dão mais chuva em algumas zonas do interior Sul do que por exemplo em Lisboa. Se há coisa que não parece é que esta frente esteja em dissipação ao avançar de Norte para Sul....


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2017 às 13:45)

Diria que a chuva será intensa durante 1h ou 2h no Algarve e que poderá causar inundações. Não se dissipa, porque não é tanto uma frente típica de NW que morre pelo caminho.

Mesmo, no litoral algarvio, as rajadas de vento por volta das 3h/4h da madrugada podem chegar aos 120 km/h. O Harmonie está um pouco agreste, o ECM idem, aquele que está mais soft mesmo assim, coloca rajadas nos 90 km/h é o GFS.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 13:55)

Actualizo:


----------



## dASk (10 Dez 2017 às 13:55)

Bom site de imagens de satélite para acompanhar o evoluir da tempestade Ana com atualizações de 15 em 15m!

*https://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 14:19)

Na torre (Serra da Estrela) o vento sopra a *75 km/h*, até ao momento a rajada máxima está fixada nos *105 km/h*. _Ainda a procissão vai no adro_...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2017 às 14:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na torre (Serra da Estrela) o vento sopra a *75 km/h*, até ao momento a rajada máxima está fixada nos *105 km/h*.


E o pior ainda está para chegar!...


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 14:23)

felizmente parece que o radar do IPMA ressuscitou a tempo do evento


----------



## Cinza (10 Dez 2017 às 14:30)

*EDP declara estado de alerta devido à tempestade Ana
*
"A empresa garantiu reforço das equipas operacionais no território, tendo por outro lado sido suspensas, ou reduzidas ao mínimo, todas as atividades de rotina e programadas. Está também concluída a verificação da localização e acessibilidade de recursos em reserva nomeadamente viaturas, geradores, subestações móveis, além de materiais a utilizar para reposição rápida de redes que possam vir a ser afetadas", refere a EDP, em comunicado.
*
https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...rio-tejo-devido-a-tempestade-ana-8975266.html
*


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2017 às 14:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na torre (Serra da Estrela) o vento sopra a *75 km/h*, até ao momento a rajada máxima está fixada nos *105 km/h*. _Ainda a procissão vai no adro_...


Provavelmente vai passar dos valores que pensávamos, o pior ainda está para vir...


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 14:39)

Cinza disse:


> *EDP declara estado de alerta devido à tempestade Ana
> *
> "A empresa garantiu reforço das equipas operacionais no território, tendo por outro lado sido suspensas, ou reduzidas ao mínimo, todas as atividades de rotina e programadas. Está também concluída a verificação da localização e acessibilidade de recursos em reserva nomeadamente viaturas, geradores, subestações móveis, além de materiais a utilizar para reposição rápida de redes que possam vir a ser afetadas", refere a EDP, em comunicado.
> *
> https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...rio-tejo-devido-a-tempestade-ana-8975266.html*



Só a norte do tejo.


----------



## Cinza (10 Dez 2017 às 14:41)

AJJ disse:


> Só a norte do tejo.



Se houver necessidade podem estende-lo a todo o continente “podendo a empresa adoptar idêntica medida ao longo do dia para todo o território de Portugal continental. “


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 14:45)

A que horas é que é suposto a tempestade atingir territorio portugues ?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Dez 2017 às 14:48)

A TVI a emitir o "Somos Portugal" a partir de Viana do Castelo até ás 20 horas.. Que irresponsabilidade..


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 14:50)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> A TVI a emitir o "Somos Portugal" a partir de Viana do Castelo até ás 20 horas.. Que irresponsabilidade..



"inserir foto da Judite ao lado do cadaver .. "


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 14:53)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> A TVI a emitir o "Somos Portugal" a partir de Viana do Castelo até ás 20 horas.. Que irresponsabilidade..


Isso é mais coisa da CMtv - sempre em cima do acontecimento. 

Já se nota ali alguma curvatura a noroeste...:





Imagem das 14.30h


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2017 às 14:53)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> A TVI a emitir o "Somos Portugal" a partir de Viana do Castelo até ás 20 horas.. Que irresponsabilidade..


Só vai assistir a esse programa (que já enjoa) quem quiser.


----------



## Fada (10 Dez 2017 às 14:55)

Não é irresponsabilidade... é um experiência aerodinâmica:


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2017 às 14:55)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> A TVI a emitir o "Somos Portugal" a partir de Viana do Castelo até ás 20 horas.. Que irresponsabilidade..


Não é em Vila Real? Só vi na programação, pois não vejo isso.


----------



## Teya (10 Dez 2017 às 14:59)

Apesar da rapidez na sua formação, haverá condições para desenvolver trovoada? Alguém sabe? Não está em nenhuma previsão descritiva que eu tenha lido.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 15:03)

RTP3 a partir das 15h a dar actualizações com metereologistas do IPMA  a quem interessar ver.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 15:09)

> *ÚLTIMA HORA*
> 
> *PROTEÇÃO CIVIL RECOMENDA MEDIDAS DEFENSIVAS*





> *Tempestade Ana. O que devemos fazer?*


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2017 às 15:12)

Teya disse:


> Apesar da rapidez na sua formação, haverá condições para desenvolver trovoada? Alguém sabe? Não está em nenhuma previsão descritiva que eu tenha lido.


Trovoada, só eventualmente a partir de amanhã de manhã com o pós—frontal, mas as condições serão poucas para trovoada, apenas pequenas células e mais provável no litoral.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 15:16)

Teya disse:


> Apesar da rapidez na sua formação, haverá condições para desenvolver trovoada? Alguém sabe? Não está em nenhuma previsão descritiva que eu tenha lido.


A probabilidade será maior no pós frontal.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 15:48)

Para medidas *defensivas* já a ANPC publicou. Como medida *ofensiva* proponho soprar para ver se a tempestade passa ao lado


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 15:55)

Atualização do IPMA. Agravamento do vento a altitudes mais baixas e colocada a hipótese de fenómenos localizados de vento extremos (provavelmente downbursts associados à frente), em especial no litoral, que podem exceder o limiar do nível de aviso.



> A tempestade Ana irá formar-se a noroeste da Península Ibérica durante este domingo, 10 de dezembro de 2017, embebida numa região depressionária complexa já existente e que se estende até à Escandinávia. A tempestade Ana localizar-se-á sobre o Golfo da Biscaia às 00UTC de 2ªfeira, 11 de dezembro de 2017, com uma pressão atmosférica mínima prevista de cerca de 966 hPa e resultando de um processo de cavamento intenso, designado por ciclogénese explosiva.
> 
> O território de Portugal Continental irá assim começar a ser afetado já a partir da manhã deste domingo, sendo o período mais crítico, o final da tarde de domingo e a madrugada de 2ªfeira, com impactos expectáveis devido a ventos fortes, precipitação intensa, queda de neve e forte agitação marítima.
> 
> ...


Link arquivo do comunicado: http://archive.is/bBr6e


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 15:58)

Como já escrevi anteriormente o radar é mais útil nos eventos convectivos do que nos eventos estratiformes. Os ecos 'amarelos' na zona de Aveiro não se estão a refletir em acumulados por aí além (isto não quer dizer que não haja chuva forte e persistente localmente mas a realidade é diferente da abrangência dos referidos ecos). 







O IPMA devia inserir mais umas opções ao estilo da MG.










---

A MF lá emitiu avisos laranja para algumas zonas da costa oeste.


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 16:00)

chuva intensa nas ultimas 2 horas, principalmente na ultima hora, por vezes forte


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 16:03)

> e *não se poderá excluir um evento ocasional de vento extremo, em particular no litoral oeste, onde as rajadas poderão ser superiores aos níveis de aviso emitidos. *



Finalmente, o detalhe que faltava... Caíram na realidade.


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 16:05)

41 nos de rajada máxima  no atis do porto das 1600, isto são cerca de 75km/h


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2017 às 16:08)

Orion, sem descartar o que dizes de outros produtos mais elaborados de pós-processamento do radar, que concordo, não sei se será bem assim o que argumentas...

Tendo em conta que grande parte desta precipitação pré-frontal se gera sobre terra com devido à orografia "despejar" o imenso fluxo de humidade associado ao tal "rio atmosférico", e ainda por cima se estar a dar essencialmente a níveis próximos do solo (pois não há convecção profunda como dizes e bem), a tendência no radar, para precipitação limitada a níveis baixos, é exatamente a oposta do que dizes... É de chover até mais do que aparenta no radar.

Geralmente chove menos do que aparenta no radar quando precipita de base alta, pois boa parte perde-se por evaporação no caminho.

Aliás, o produto que mostraste é a REFLECTIVIDADE. Logo, nem me faz sentido estares a criticar esse produto ser enganador, quando ele não representa nem pretende representar a INTENSIDADE. Se vires o mapa da INTENSIDADE do próprio IPMA, de facto só tens verdes, representando portanto precipitação fraca a moderada, e que na verdade, como disse atrás, provavelmente até estimada por baixo relativamente à realidade, pelos factores que já referi acima. E pelo contrário também do que dizes, a abrangência espacial dessa precipitação fraca a moderada e persistente é enorme sim. É generalizada.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 16:08)

Univ. Berlin


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 16:14)

Parece que a la Universidad de Berlín no le ha gustado que la llamemos Ana 


Pero está vez IPMA, AEMET y Météo-France mandan


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 16:17)

Orion disse:


> Univ. Berlin



Justo lo acababa de poner. No había visto tu post


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 16:18)

rozzo disse:


> Tendo em conta que grande parte desta precipitação se gera sobre terra com a orografia, e ainda por cima a níveis próximos do solo, a tendência no radar, para precipitação limitada a níveis baixos, é exatamente a oposta... De chover até mais do que aparenta no radar.
> 
> Geralmente chove menos do que aparenta no radar quando precipita de base alta, pois boa parte perde-se por evaporação no caminho.



É esse mesmo o meu propósito. Enfatizar a desconexão entre o que o radar mostra e a realidade. Na convecção, pelo menos para mim, há mais clareza entre as zonas em que pode chover mais e menos.



rozzo disse:


> Aliás, o produto que mostraste é a REFLECTIVIDADE. Logo, nem me faz sentido estares a criticar esse produto ser enganador, quando ele não representa nem pretende representar a INTENSIDADE. Se vires o mapa da INTENSIDADE de facto só tens verdes, representando portanto precipitação fraca a moderada, e que na verdade, como disse atrás, provavelmente até estimada por baixo relativamente à realidade, pelos factores que já referi acima.








O utilizador comum olha para o satélite e vê uma colossal mancha nebulosa. Mais de metade dela (centro sul) é nebulosidade alta que não gera acumulado mas a maior parte das pessoas não sabe isso.

Quanto ao radar, o princípio é o mesmo. Usei a refletividade porque considero que poucos utilizam a outra opção. Geralmente usa-se a refletividade como métrica para se inferir a intensidade da chuva, correto? E aí volto ao início: para o utilizador comum o radar é bem mais útil para eventos convectivos (ou estratiformes com convecção) do que para estratiformes 'puros' (como este é pelo menos no início).

Escrito isto, onde vivo há mais eventos estratiformes do que convectivos e eu também quero um radar. Sempre é melhor que ver nuvens _de cima_ sem ter uma ideia mínima do que se passa _por baixo_


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2017 às 16:27)

Orion, desculpa mas isso para mim não faz qualquer sentido...

Tens logo à entrada um produto chamado: INTENSIDADE DA PRECIPITAÇÃO (mm/h)

E dizes que a maior parte das pessoas não usa esse produto que é a intensidade, para ver a intensidade... Mas sim a reflectividade? Correcto não, errado! Nem percebo muito bem onde queres chegar..

Mas... É como dizer: tenho aqui um termómetro, devidamente calibrado, mas não gosto muito de usar para ver a temperatura, prefiro pegar aqui num tubinho de mercúrio sem escala e ver assim a temperatura, ao olhar para se está ou não mais dilatado! Basicamente é o que tu estás a dizer, e desculpa mas isso é um contra-senso para mim, especialmente para o "comum utilizador" como tu dizes. Que para um utilizador mais entendido, conjugar os dois produtos possa ser uma mais-valia, aí já posso concordar, mas parece-me que estás a dizer exatamente o oposto!

O utilizador olha e vê uma colossal mancha nebulosa com precipitação, e sim, é mesmo isso que está a acontecer na metade norte do país. Nem percebo a dúvida...
Uma colossal área de precipitação fraca a moderada, em algumas zonas por vezes mais forte devido à orografia, e acima de tudo persistente e constante. E sim, em muitas áreas até mais intensa do que o radar aparenta, não mais fraca como dizes...

Adiante, pelo menos neste tópico, que estamos a atrapalhar aqui um bocado o seguimento com esta "discussão".


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 16:27)

Orion disse:


> a desconexão entre o que o radar mostra e a realidade.


Não há nenhuma. O produto _*da intensidade da precipitação*_ mostra chuva fraca a moderada, que é o que está a acontecer. A reflectividade não serve apenas para medir intensidades de precipitação. Já agora, nesse produto de precipitação acumulada não há desconexão nenhuma. 4 a 6mm/h acumulados.



Orion disse:


> Usei a refletividade porque considero que poucos utilizam a outra opção.


Estranho, a opção inicial quando o "utilizador comum" entra na página é a intensidade da precipitação e não a refletividade.






Onde está a desconexão com a realidade?

Não entendo porque estás a complicar as coisas.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 16:33)

Caída la web de MeteoGalicia. Un anticipo de lo que pasará con Ana 

A Lama-AEMET (Pontevedra): 143 mm hoy hasta las 16:00.


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 16:47)

Porto Atis Hotel, 1638, vento máximo de 39 nós, 15c° de temperatura, nuvens a partir de 600 pés


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2017 às 16:48)

Fui dar uma volta de carro por caminhos rurais para ver o cenário da tempestade enquanto há luz do dia!

Grandes quantidades de lixo na estrada provenientes das árvores que há meses não levavam uma abanadela destas. As árvores ainda com folha como os Carvalhos também contribuem para sujar os caminhos enquanto que o diabo dos eucaliptos cobrem tudo com as suas cascas tornando o piso perigoso.

As saídas para os montes, especialmente aqueles com área queimada, como era de esperar, libertam para as vias grandes quantidades de areias, pedras e lamas!

Todos os ribeiros da zona vão cheios e os campos já demonstram boa acumulação de água à superfície. 

De resto, o Rio Ave deve ter triplicado de caudal entre ontem e hoje e apresenta-se extremamente turvo provando que o longo período de seca tinha acumulado muitos detritos nos seus incontáveis micro afluentes.

Parei uns minutos numa zona de parque onde existem muitas árvores de grande porte e achei melhor por-me a andar pois da forma como abanavam, e tendo em conta a quantidade de canos já no chão, é uma questão de tempo até alguma vir abaixo!

E a festa ainda nem a meio vai! Lindíssimo evento!


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 16:49)

A Coruña


----------



## Francisco Afonso (10 Dez 2017 às 16:56)

Em Amarante acabamos de ter uma rajada de 77 km/h. Agora começa se a sentir mesmo e a chuva intensa ja criou um acumulado de quase 18 mm. A pressao desceu agora para os 1003 hpa


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 17:08)

Vuelve MeteoGalicia y actualizo:

- Zonas bajas:





- Rachas en estaciones por encima de los 900 m:


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 17:30)

A Ana ja chegou ao norte ?


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (10 Dez 2017 às 17:38)

Em Braga está a dar-lhe bem.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 17:39)

Pek disse:


> Vuelve MeteoGalicia y actualizo:



Estás pronto para o apocalipse?


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 17:40)

AJJ disse:


> A Ana ja chegou ao norte ?



Já faltou mais.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 17:57)

AJJ disse:


> A Ana ja chegou ao norte ?



La señalo:








Orion disse:


> Estás pronto para o apocalipse?



Otra vez se les ha caído la web. Van a tener una noche dura los de MeteoGalicia 

Edito: Vuelve


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 18:00)

Primeros daños:


----------



## Cinza (10 Dez 2017 às 18:03)

Uma mulher morreu esta tarde em Marco de Canaveses depois de cair uma árvore em cima da viatura onde esta viajava.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 18:06)

Pek disse:


> La señalo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gracias.


----------



## JTavares (10 Dez 2017 às 18:21)

Vento e chuva moderada por Coimbra.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2017 às 18:23)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...5278824768.1073741905.1218636151599016&type=1

Por cá os primeiros estragos sérios começam.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 18:31)

¿Por qué unas precipitaciones tan intensas? Por esto:


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2017 às 18:32)

450 pessoas online no fórum agora, tempestade Ana a chamar os mais curiosos!


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 18:37)

Nueva actualización de las estaciones de MeteoGalicia. Se superan los 140 km/h de racha máxima en Lardeira (Ourense). 145 mm en Ponte Caldelas (Pontevedra):

- Zona bajas:






- Rachas en estaciones por encima de los 900 m:


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2017 às 18:40)

Tenho um colega que anda na Securitas Mobile e diz que mesmo com este temporal intenso no noroeste, as pessoas foram fazer os seus passeios domingueiros sem problemas.

Acidentes após acidentes, canos de árvores em cima de carros em todo o lado, estradas alagadas, piso cheio de lixo...

Passou em frente ao Outlet de Vila do Conde e o caos é inarrável. Centenas e centenas de carros amontoados desde a saída da autoestrada, pessoas a correr dos carros para a zona comercial e vice versa, transito interrompido, visibilidade difícil.

Enfim.. Os Portugueses são muitas vezes como penedos. Façam-se os avisos que se fizer, entra por um lado e sai pelo outro. Depois queixam-se.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (10 Dez 2017 às 18:40)

Não relacionando com o infeliz acidente de Marco de Canaveses.
À população portuguesa o alerta vermelho emitido pelo IPMA e avisos da ANPC entram a 100 e saem a 500. Antecipei a viagem que tinha a fazer exactamente para evitar a fase mais critica e o período noturno, mas vejo pelo volume de tráfego a entrar nos centros comerciais que as pessoas pouco se importam com a sua segurança, depois a culpa é de a, b ou c e nunca delas próprias. As pessoas têm de se convencer que a natureza é para respeitar e temos de nos expor o mínimo a situações de risco.
Em casa coloquei tudo o que poderia ser projectado com o vento, no interior da garagem e a pergunta dos meus pais foi, para que estás a fazer isso? Se cada um reduzir a exposiao risco haverão cada vez menos vítimas.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 18:45)

Empieza la caña de verdad 

Rachas de 150,5 km/h en Punta Candieira (A Coruña) y 152,1 km/h en Cabeza de Manzaneda (Ourense) ahora mismo


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 18:45)

Um colega meu diz-me que em guimarães está mesmo muito vento.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 18:49)

GabKoost disse:


> Tenho um colega que anda na Securitas Mobile e diz que mesmo com este temporal intenso no noroeste, as pessoas foram fazer os seus passeios domingueiros sem problemas.
> 
> Acidentes após acidentes, canos de árvores em cima de carros em todo o lado, estradas alagadas, piso cheio de lixo...
> 
> ...



Infelizmente é verdade, eu apesar de achar que em Lisboa vai ser tranquilo não abandono a segurança do interior da casa agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 18:59)

Estão a dizer que se espera que o Douro galgue as margens na Foz...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 19:03)

Antena 1: Ponto de situação da ANPC às 20h com indicações para prevenção e efeitos expectáveis.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2017 às 19:05)

Rio de Arcos de Valdevez já galgou as margens. Foto no Facebook Meteo Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 19:06)

Castro Vicaludo (Pontevedra) se une al "club de los 150" con una racha de 150,3 km/h. Esa estación está apenas a 11 km en línea recta de Vila Nova de Cerveira y 15 km de Caminha


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2017 às 19:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estão a dizer que se espera que o Douro galgue as margens na Foz...



Nao só o douro, mas há a probabilidade que aconteça isso com mais barras.
A maré alta conjugada com o vento forte, proporciona a entrada de mais água e limita a saída, apesar de não haver uma relação direta com a pressão atmosférica, a isto também considera-se maré de tempestade. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Rio de Arcos de Valdevez já galgou as margens. Foto no Facebook Meteo Trás-os-Montes.




Mas que bela carga de água tem caído aí em cima.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Dez 2017 às 19:11)

Aqui está, luz abaixo.


----------



## Fada (10 Dez 2017 às 19:12)

lserpa disse:


> Nao só o douro, mas há a probabilidade que aconteça isso com mais barras.
> A maré alta conjugada com o vento forte, proporciona a entrada de mais água e limita a saída, apesar de não haver uma relação direta com a pressão atmosférica, a isto também considera-se maré de tempestade.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk




Ontem, disseram-me aqui, os mais entendidos, que a maré de tempestade não podia acontecer nestas circunstâncias.
Mudou alguma coisa nas circunstâncias?


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:13)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2017 às 19:13)

Posts offtopic removidos. Este é um tópico de seguimento especial, sabem bem qual é o tópico para posts de outros assuntos, ou utilizam as mensagens privadas.
Posts de notícias repetidas foram também removidos.

*Sugestão: *visto tratar-se de um tópico de seguimento especial, pedia alguma moderação nas mensagens, penso que seria bom colocarem apenas dados relevantes sobre a tempestade Ana. Os seguimentos "regionais" ainda estão abertos


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 19:15)

Acompanhamento do Público  https://www.publico.pt/2017/12/10/s...5513?page=/&pos=1&b=stories_cover__breaking_b

1 morto.


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2017 às 19:25)

Fada disse:


> Ontem, disseram-me aqui, os mais entendidos, que a maré de tempestade não podia acontecer nestas circunstâncias.
> Mudou alguma coisa nas circunstâncias?



Sei do que falo e não mudo uma vírgula. 
Até poderia fazer um desenho para explicar mas não o vou fazer...
Pura física, apenas acrescento que a água não se comprime e se pressionada num canal, ou curso de água, só lhe resta subir e transbordar... 
tenho dito. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (10 Dez 2017 às 19:25)

Fada disse:


> Ontem, disseram-me aqui, os mais entendidos, que a maré de tempestade não podia acontecer nestas circunstâncias.
> Mudou alguma coisa nas circunstâncias?



Julgo que são circunstâncias diferentes, pelo que percebi referia-se ao mar na costa sul do Algarve e aqui o que estão a referir são os rios que estão a galgar as margens porque a quantidade de água é muita e coincide com a maré.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:28)




----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2017 às 19:30)

Teya disse:


> Julgo que são circunstâncias diferentes, pelo que percebi referia-se ao mar na costa sul do Algarve e aqui o que estão a referir são os rios que estão a galgar as margens porque a quantidade de água é muita e coincide com a maré.



Na costa Sul do Algarve e com o quadrante do vento em questão, a própria circulação do vento ajudaria a água fluir melhor do rio para o mar. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## srr (10 Dez 2017 às 19:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Nao consigo ver este tipo de link , acontece com todos ?

ao copiar ja vejo, estranho.


----------



## Fada (10 Dez 2017 às 19:32)

lserpa disse:


> Sei do que falo e não mudo uma vírgula.
> Até poderia fazer um desenho para explicar mas não o vou fazer...
> Pura física, apenas acrescento que a água não se comprime e se pressionada num canal, ou curso de água, só lhe resta subir e transbordar...
> tenho dito.
> ...



Não se zangue por favor... eu só queria saber, se o barco do meu pai, que está numa pequena ria... no Algarve corria algum risco. 
Ontem disseram-me que não, espero que tenham razão.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 19:40)

O molho maior será amanha então ?


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 19:41)




----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 19:41)

Deixem lá os canos das árvores!

Alguém consegue confirmar essa situação no outlet? Por curiosidade... Por aqui grande temporal, tão grande que nem vamos passear a cadelinha. Terá que se despachar no terraço  desculpem o pormenor...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 19:42)

Fada disse:


> Não se zangue por favor... eu só queria saber, se o barco do meu pai, que está numa pequena ria... no Algarve corria algum risco.
> Ontem disseram-me que não, espero que tenham razão.


O barco está numa pequena ria, coisa que não referiste ontem. Será ria ou ribeira\rio? Se é ribeira\rio a coisa poderia mudar se a previsão de chuva fosse muita, o que não acontece.
O perigo aí não seria a maré de tempestade mas a drenagem das águas da chuva - se aumentasse rapidamente o caudal, sim, em teoria, poderia ser perigoso.
Felizmente (ou não porque as zonas a sul precisam de chuva) a previsão não aponta para demasiada chuva na costa do Algarve.

PS: peço desculpa pelo Off-topic


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 19:43)

Allá vamos


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2017 às 19:46)

Fada disse:


> Não se zangue por favor... eu só queria saber, se o barco do meu pai, que está numa pequena ria... no Algarve corria algum risco.
> Ontem disseram-me que não, espero que tenham razão.



 sou muito pacífico.
Sim, na costa Sul do Algarve não deverão haver problemas de transbordo de margens  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 19:47)

Está sacando el _sting jet..._


----------



## slbgdt (10 Dez 2017 às 19:48)

Dados da Galicia


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Dez 2017 às 19:55)

O núcleo da Ana não está mais a norte que o previsto pelo GFS 12Z??


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 19:56)

La estación de AEMET de Estaca de Bares (A Coruña) 166 km/h de racha máxima. Velocidad sostenida máxima de 114 km/h:


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2017 às 19:56)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 19:58)

O 'núcleo' está quase a aparecer num radar francês.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 20:10)

Lectura de las 19 UTC:


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 20:11)

Pek disse:


> La estación de AEMET de Estaca de Bares (A Coruña) 166 km/h de racha máxima. *Velocidad sostenida máxima de 114 km/h:*



Em 1 ou 10 mins? Faz muita diferença.

De qualquer das formas é muito vento.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 20:11)

201 mm en A Lama (Pontevedra) hasta las 20:00


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 20:12)

Pek disse:


> 201 mm en A Lama (Pontevedra) hasta las 20:00



Bem, muita lama deve haver de certeza lá


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2017 às 20:13)

*124km/h* registados na estação da Torre (Serra da Estrela).


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2017 às 20:16)

Muita consistência na frente.
Está a começar a entrar em força pelo centro do país. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 20:17)

Alguem consegue dizer-me o ponto critico da tempestade no norte a que horas é que vai ser ? Acho que já estou baralhado.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 20:17)

Orion disse:


> Em 1 ou 10 mins? Faz muita diferença.



10 minutos







Eso es mucha caña


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2017 às 20:26)

A frente que irá dar a maior quantidade de chuva num curto espaço de tempo, e de vento já é visível no radar:


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

lserpa disse:


> Muita consistência na frente.
> Está a começar a entrar em força pelo centro do país.
> 
> 
> ...



Pelo centro? Até eu já começo a ficar confuso


----------



## ACampos (10 Dez 2017 às 20:29)

AJJ disse:


> Alguem consegue dizer-me o ponto critico da tempestade no norte a que horas é que vai ser ? Acho que já estou baralhado.



No Norte será a partir de agora até as 2h da manhã.  
Diria que por volta das 23h/0h será o pior.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 20:38)

Mira, @Orion, la estación de Punta Candieira de MeteoGalicia ha dado valores medios diezminutales de viento de hasta 125,6 km/h:






http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/meteovisor/indexChartDezHoxe.action?idEstacion=10092&nome=Punta Candieira&dataSeleccionada=10/12/2017
http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/estacions/estacions.action?request_locale=gl#


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 20:42)

A Coruña-Aeropuerto, racha de 124 km/h. Ésta es buena


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 20:46)




----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 20:48)

joralentejano disse:


> A frente que irá dar a maior quantidade de chuva num curto espaço de tempo, e de vento já é visível no radar:



Chuva não diria. Já vento costeiro que pode ser muito intenso naquela 'linha'...


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 20:50)

Por aqui continua tão calmo que parece mentira que vem aí uma tempestade.


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2017 às 20:51)

Pelo que se via nos modelos, será de esperar em média 10-20mm em pouco tempo à passagem da frente. Localmente mais (ou menos) claro...
Ainda é valente!

Quanto à temperatura, uma queda rápida na ordem dos 5º.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 20:54)

Pek disse:


> Mira, @Orion, la estación de Punta Candieira de MeteoGalicia ha dado valores medios diezminutales de viento de hasta 125,6 km/h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vento mais intenso em promontórios (Estaca de Barras e Fisterra), correto? Punta Candieria também está num, correto? http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/estacions/estacions.action?idEst=10092

As rajadas para as zonas interiores começariam por volta desta hora. Vai-se ver.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 20:55)

Em setubal o vento já faz estragos no jogo


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 21:04)

AJJ disse:


> Em setubal o vento já faz estragos no jogo


Que se passou?


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 21:07)

kikofra disse:


> Que se passou?



bolas enganadoras por causa do vento


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 21:17)

Fosse de dia e não faltavam mirones.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 21:20)

http://ocorrenciasativas.pt

muitas ocorrencias a partir das 19h quase tudo no norte e com inundações e quedas


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 21:28)

O anemómetro de Montalegre parece ter avariado.


----------



## DMartins (10 Dez 2017 às 21:30)

Chove torrencial em Guimarães. Vento fortíssimo!


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 21:31)

> *TEMPESTADE ANA DERRUBA 389 ÁRVORES E CAUSA 37 INUNDAÇÕES*



.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2017 às 21:34)

Quase 600 pessoas no fórum, cerca de 450 visitantes! Dá-lhe Ana, até o fórum derrubas!


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 21:48)

Orion disse:


> Vento mais intenso em promontórios (Estaca de Barras e Fisterra), correto? Punta Candieria também está num, correto? http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/estacions/estacions.action?idEst=10092
> 
> As rajadas para as zonas interiores começariam por volta desta hora. Vai-se ver.



Esas tres son estaciones en el entorno de faros. Fisterra y Punta Candieira están a poco más de 200 m, Estaca de Bares bastante más baja, a 80 metros de altitud. 

Efectivamente, ahora viene la parte interior. A ver qué tal


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2017 às 21:49)

guimeixen disse:


> Gráfico da pressão desde ontem das 18h:



Pode ser considerada ciclogénese explosiva?


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 21:52)

incrível a banda de precipitação que está a passar agora

chuva forte, vento com rajadas incríveis, até assobia
até o prédio treme


----------



## DMartins (10 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

Calma total agora após a última grande chuvada e o vendaval associado. De 15° passamos para 9,5° em momentos...


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

DaniFR disse:


> Pode ser considerada ciclogénese explosiva?



Atenção que isso não se vê pela pressão numa estação num local fixo.
Refere-se sempre à pressão central da depressão, essa é que tem que descer o tal valor de 24hPa/24h.

Repara que uma depressão até poderia estar a enfraquecer e aumentar pressão central, mas ao aproximar de uma estação, a pressão medida nesse local fixo descer mais de 24hPa.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

O site do IPMA está quase a ir abaixo


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:00)

Por Bragança muita chuva e vento, 84,4km/h há momentos!!


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 22:02)

Lightning disse:


> O site do IPMA está quase a ir abaixo



Por aqui está a funcionar bem.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 22:02)

Mira, @rozzo. Lo que comentábamos antes:

Valdezcaray: racha de 193 km/h


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

Pek disse:


> Mira, @rozzo. Lo que comentábamos antes:
> 
> Valdezcaray: racha de 193 km/h



A que altitude está?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 22:10)

lserpa disse:


> A que altitude está?



1630 m en La Rioja. 

P.D.: Me va fatal el foro, casi no puedo escribir. Está el foro a tope


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 22:11)

Pek disse:


> Esas tres son estaciones en el entorno de faros. Fisterra y Punta Candieira están a poco más de 200 m, Estaca de Bares bastante más baja, a 80 metros de altitud.
> 
> Efectivamente, ahora viene la parte interior. A ver qué tal



Excluindo as elevações, tem sido essencialmente um temporal costeiro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2017 às 22:19)

pelo o aspeto o pos frontal não vai ser grande coisa...


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2017 às 22:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pelo o aspeto o pos frontal não vai ser grande coisa...



Já assim estava previsto.
Aguaceiros ocasionais que poderão ser de neve acima dos 800m 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 22:28)

IPMA com página de recurso, não há radares, estamos nós às cegas agora. Não digo isto em tom de crítica claro, mas se assim continuar, o pessoal da minha zona _só vai saber que a frente já chegou quando ela chegar,_


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2017 às 22:32)

Na minha aldeia estão sem luz, assim como boa parte do concelho... Noite complicada em Chaves.
Em Carcavelos o vento mete medo... Rajadas já muito fortes e o pior ainda vem longe.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 22:34)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Na minha aldeia estão sem luz, assim como boa parte do concelho... Noite complicada em Chaves.
> Em Carcavelos o vento mete medo... Rajadas já muito fortes e o pior ainda vem longe.



Lado positivo é que na hora que o pior chega já não vais precisar de luz.


----------



## Ravanelli (10 Dez 2017 às 22:37)

Belas Sintra vento forte,com rajadas cerca de 80kilometros e chuva intensa.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 22:38)

Frente bonita no radar...


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 22:39)

> A wind flag is represented by barbs and solid pennants, a full barb representing a wind speed of 5 m/s, a half barb representing a wind speed of 2.5 m/s, and a pennant representing a wind speed of 25 m/s. A calm indicator circle is plotted if the wind speed is less than 0.5 m/s. The scatterometer winds are coloured according to the Beaufort scale, winds up to 5 Bft. (10.7 m/s) are in red, winds as of 6 Bft. are coloured as shown in the legend below the picture.








No flanco oeste há algumas barbas de 27.5 m/s  99 km/h.

Não encontro dados relativamente às ondas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2017 às 22:41)

A cidade de Lamego também está às escuras.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

Em Serpa por enquanto ainda só vento com rajadas de 43 km/h


----------



## Ravanelli (10 Dez 2017 às 22:44)

Zona de Sintra cada vez mais forte o vento. Vamos ver se não faz estragos


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Dez 2017 às 22:45)

AJJ disse:


> Lado positivo é que na hora que o pior chega já não vais precisar de luz.


Ai não?


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2017 às 22:54)

Aqui parece estar já a amainar o vento mas a chuva continua intensa. Há coisa de 20 min a temperatura desceu repentinamente dos 10,5ºC para 6,5ºC

Agora estão 5,9ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2017 às 22:58)

Vai haver surpresas?


Fil disse:


> Aqui parece estar já a amainar o vento mas a chuva continua intensa. Há coisa de 20 min a temperatura desceu repentinamente dos 10,5ºC para 6,5ºC
> 
> Agora estão 5,9ºC.



Pelo feedback no Meteo Trás os Montes há dezenas de concelhos sem luz neste momento.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:59)

Vem aí o round 2!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ravanelli (10 Dez 2017 às 23:10)

Esse está a chegar onde? Só consigo ver até caldas


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:13)

Chove imenso.. e agora ja não vem de sudoeste.. vem de oeste do lado do mar.. grande tempestade!!


----------



## Ravanelli (10 Dez 2017 às 23:16)

Pior então que já mudou de direção


----------



## Brites (10 Dez 2017 às 23:21)

Autêntico dilúvio em Pombal! Registei estes dois clarões que não consigo explicar! Existe alguém que consiga decifrar???//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a2dc16955acc/InShot_20171210_232015744.mp4


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 23:22)

Brites disse:


> Autêntico dilúvio em Pombal! Registei estes dois clarões que não consigo explicar! Existe alguém que consiga decifrar???//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a2dc16955acc/InShot_20171210_232015744.mp4



Power Flashes, provavelmente


----------



## Brites (10 Dez 2017 às 23:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> Power Flashes, provavelmente


Ou seja!?


----------



## Templariu (10 Dez 2017 às 23:26)

Ana a chegar a Tomar ! Vento forte a muito forte ... Rajadas !!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:28)

c0ldPT disse:


> Power Flashes, provavelmente


Também vi um clarão!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:32)

Os estragos na Galiza: https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/retra...erte-temporal-ana/01071512903800181950986.htm


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Dez 2017 às 23:33)

Brites disse:


> Ou seja!?


Arco elétrico. Alguma linha de alta tensão que saiu de serviço, ou algum transformador que rebentou.


----------



## Brites (10 Dez 2017 às 23:36)

Então foram dois que foram com os porcos


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:44)

O mapa da Proteção Civil mostra bem os estragos da _Ana:_


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:49)

https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-2.16,44.25,1511


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2017 às 23:50)

No aeroporto de Lisboa a situação não é boa. Muitas divergências para Faro, cujo parqueamento já está cheio. Já estão a divergir para Málaga.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 23:50)

Orion disse:


> Excluindo as elevações, tem sido essencialmente um temporal costeiro.



Sí, eminentemente litoral y de áreas relativamente elevadas. Precioso gif, por cierto


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2017 às 23:53)

No aeroporto de Lisboa a situação não é boa. Muitas divergências para Faro, cujo parqueamento já está cheio. Já estão a divergir para Málaga.


----------



## Ravanelli (10 Dez 2017 às 23:53)

Agora sim o dilúvio em Sintra com imenso vento


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2017 às 23:56)

huguh disse:


> incrível a banda de precipitação que está a passar agora
> 
> chuva forte, vento com rajadas incríveis, até assobia
> até o prédio treme



depois deste post estive quase 2 horas sem luz... até agora
que temporal


----------



## WindMaster (10 Dez 2017 às 23:58)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Arco elétrico. Alguma linha de alta tensão que saiu de serviço, ou algum transformador que rebentou.


 
E não deve ter sido longe do local da filmagem pois a luz e som da explosão e falha da energia chegaram quase ao mesmo tempo


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 23:59)

Moviéndonos a otras comunidades autónomas:

- País Vasco:

En la ciudad de Vitoria 143 km/h. Área interior (a unos 65-70 km de la costa) a baja altitud y llana.

El récord para la comunidad autónoma vasca es:

Role del viento y...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:04)

Mogadouro com vento médio de 71,6 km/h às 22h UTC, medonho!


----------



## Pek (11 Dez 2017 às 00:07)

Interior de Cantabria y norte de Palencia:


La Rioja (800 m), no en alta montaña.

Volvemos a Galicia:

Edito:


----------



## lserpa (11 Dez 2017 às 00:13)

Alguém sabe a quantas anda o lindoso?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (11 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

lserpa disse:


> Alguém sabe a quantas anda o lindoso?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



As 21 na última actualização a 303 mts.
Subiu 3 mts mas ainda estava a receber 755m3 de água.
Ainda aguenta outra Ana


----------



## lserpa (11 Dez 2017 às 00:16)

slbgdt disse:


> As 21 na última actualização a 303 mts.
> Subiu 3 mts mas ainda estava a receber 755m3 de água.
> Ainda aguenta outra Ana



Aquilo estava mesmo em baixo...
Obrigado pela info. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:21)

Foi valente no litoral sintrense, em particular na praia Grande.
Rajada máxima de *140 km/h*.
Fica a faltar a rajada máxima do Cabo da Roca, quem sabe amanhã sai um resumo do IPMA com os valores de rajada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:40)

A pressão mais baixa nas estações IPMA foi em Bragança: *986,3 hPa* (média horária das 22h)


----------



## huguh (11 Dez 2017 às 00:41)

mais 2 vezes a luz abaixo nos ultimos minutos...
tudo muito mais calmo


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2017 às 00:45)

Pek disse:


> Precioso gif, por cierto



Desconhecias? http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/meteovisor/xeoHoxe.action?data=11/12/2017&lnMapa=1

---

Nesta bóia situada no Golfo da Biscaia foi sem dúvida uma ciclogénese explosiva.







---

Na passagem de há pouco do ASCAT foi registado um vento ao largo da costa a rondar os 17.5 m/s  63 km/h.


----------



## Pek (11 Dez 2017 às 00:49)

Orion disse:


> Desconhecias? http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/meteovisor/xeoHoxe.action?data=11/12/2017&lnMapa=1



No, me refería al gif de Meteociel que habías colgado. Que era muy bonito


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2017 às 00:52)

A tempestade está quase a fazer... _landfall_?


----------



## Pek (11 Dez 2017 às 00:53)

Bueno, me voy a dormir un rato. Mañana más. Buen seguimiento y buenas noches!


----------



## kikofra (11 Dez 2017 às 01:06)

easyjet U23763 /EZY79YG que vinha de paris para lisboa, com aterragem prevista as 23:30 a divergir para o Porto


----------



## aoc36 (11 Dez 2017 às 01:07)

kikofra disse:


> easyjet U23763 /EZY79YG que vinha de paris para lisboa, com aterragem prevista as 23:30 a divergir para o Porto



É vista as voltas que deu em Lisboa?


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2017 às 01:09)

A título de curiosidade, e até porque neste particular caso tem piada o "nome científico" ... 
A frente associada à depressão Ana, neste momento parece claramente uma _anafrente_. Ou seja, uma frente que "inclina" para trás, continuando a chuva a cair já no sector frio, mesmo depois da passagem da frente à superfície.


----------



## kikofra (11 Dez 2017 às 01:12)

aoc36 disse:


> É vista as voltas que deu em Lisboa?


fui ver agora, aidna se tentou fazer a pista, mas deve ter abortado, já nao sei se teria muito combustivel para apos o holding e a tentativa de aterragem ter logo divergido :\


----------



## Ravanelli (11 Dez 2017 às 01:16)

Madeira com alerta laranja???? Será que ouvi bem???


----------



## huguh (11 Dez 2017 às 01:26)

Ravanelli disse:


> Madeira com alerta laranja???? Será que ouvi bem???



tem alerta laranja a partir das 15h devido à ondulação


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Dez 2017 às 02:46)

rozzo disse:


> A título de curiosidade, e até porque neste particular caso tem piada o "nome científico" ...
> A frente associada à depressão Ana, neste momento parece claramente uma _anafrente_. Ou seja, uma frente que "inclina" para trás, continuando a chuva a cair já no sector frio, mesmo depois da passagem da frente à superfície.



rozzo, fiquei um pouco equivocado com esta frente, ou seja se aquilo que se chamou frente fria era aquela famosa linha fina de ecos muito intensos, o que foi a precipitação que assinalo nesta imagem de radar a vermelho e toda a precipitação que antecedeu a dita frente fria? Não faz tudo parte do mesmo sistema frontal?





Muito obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## Pek (11 Dez 2017 às 12:12)

He creado tres tablas con un pequeño recopilatorio de valores de viento y precipitación asociados a la borrasca Ana en España. Datos hasta el momento:

RACHAS DE VIENTO





VIENTO SOSTENIDO MEDIO 10 MINUTOS





PRECIPITACIÓN 10/12/2017





Fuente de datos: AEMET, EUSKALMET, MeteoGalicia, MeteoCampoo


Un para de imágenes del espectacular frente:











Nevando en zonas de Albacete, Granada y Málaga a no demasiada altitud

*La nieve corta el paso de camiones en el Puerto de la Mora*



Situación en el Puerto de la Mora. / JOSÉ MANUEL LOZANO SAMANIEGO

http://www.ideal.es/granada/provincia-granada/nieve-corta-paso-20171211115029-nt.html
Puerto de Cartagena (Murcia)


----------



## Pek (11 Dez 2017 às 12:18)

¡Y en Menorca y Baleares también!


Por mi casa rachas de 80 km/h ahora mismo


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2017 às 12:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> rozzo, fiquei um pouco equivocado com esta frente, ou seja se aquilo que se chamou frente fria era aquela famosa linha fina de ecos muito intensos, o que foi a precipitação que assinalo nesta imagem de radar a vermelho e toda a precipitação que antecedeu a dita frente fria? Não faz tudo parte do mesmo sistema frontal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O que assinalas é precipitação pré-frontal. O sistema estava associado a uma área muito extensa de ar de origem mais sub-tropical, com muita água precipitável. Essa massa de ar húmida e morna foi a que esteve muitas horas a "despejar" água durante a tarde de ontem no norte do país com a ajuda da orografia.
Depois foi rapidamente empurrada para sul com a aproximação do "mergulho" polar e da frente fria (a linha estreita amarela nessa imagem). Essa zona larga de muita água precipitável foi sempre dando precipitação claro, mas não era a frente, era ainda o sector quente. Aliás, se reparares a temperatura manteve-se relativamente estável durante todo esse episódio de precipitação persistente. Só sofreu realmente alterações significativas à passagem da frente fria.

Depois com a passagem da frente foi o período mais crítico e a temperatura caiu logo bastante como se notou, mas a precipitação persistiu já no sector frio, como descrito no post anterior (anafrente).
Claro que a realidade não é tão "simples" como as cartas e frentes idealizadas "by the book". Em rigor (e já alguém pôs aí uma carta que representava isso) nem sei se depois da frente fria mais marcada, também a terceira faixa de precipitação não seria outra frente fria menos vigorosa.

Talvez esta animação da água precipitável ajude a perceber:

http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimic-tpw/global/anim/latest72hrs.gif


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Dez 2017 às 12:24)

rozzo disse:


> O que assinalas é precipitação pré-frontal. O sistema estava associado a uma área muito extensa de ar de origem mais sub-tropical, com muita água precipitável. Essa massa de ar húmida e morna foi a que esteve muitas horas a "despejar" água durante a tarde de ontem no norte do país com a ajuda da orografia.
> Depois foi rapidamente empurrada para sul com a aproximação do "mergulho" polar e da frente fria (a linha estreita amarela nessa imagem). Essa zona larga de muita água precipitável foi sempre dando precipitação claro, mas não era a frente, era ainda o sector quente. Aliás, se reparares a temperatura manteve-se relativamente estável durante todo esse episódio de precipitação persistente. Só sofreu realmente alterações significativas à passagem da frente fria.
> 
> Depois com a passagem da frente foi o período mais crítico e a temperatura caiu logo bastante como se notou, mas a precipitação persistiu já no sector frio, como descrito no post anterior (anafrente).
> ...



Muito obrigado pela ajuda, agora já estou mais esclarecido


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 12:30)

Querem ver que tivemos o recorde de vento da Serra do Pilar no "ciclone" de 41  Creio que o pessoal do IPMA anda à procura do anemómetro algures na Serra de Montesinho 







Bem podem tratar de reparar muitas das estações que estão ao abandono... Basta dizer que a estação de Portalegre tem o pluviómetro sem qualquer registo há meses...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 13:05)

Ouvi agora no canal 1 que a seguir à tempestade Ana vem a tempestade Bruno!


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 13:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Querem ver que tivemos o recorde de vento da Serra do Pilar no "ciclone" de 41  Creio que o pessoal do IPMA anda à procura do anemómetro algures na Serra de Montesinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal rajada!


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 13:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ouvi agora no canal 1 que a seguir à tempestade Ana vem a tempestade Bruno!



Essa noticia é falsa pelo menos para Portugal não vai vir mais tempestades tão cedo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 13:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ouvi agora no canal 1 que a seguir à tempestade Ana vem a tempestade Bruno!



Pois é parece que o Bruno agora "vai trazer" muito frio.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 13:27)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Querem ver que tivemos o recorde de vento da Serra do Pilar no "ciclone" de 41  Creio que o pessoal do IPMA anda à procura do anemómetro algures na Serra de Montesinho



 Para terem estações pelo Pais a darem dados errados mais vale não acharem o anemômetro.


----------



## Candy (11 Dez 2017 às 13:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Brutal rajada!


Em Peniche ficámos em 3º com rajada de 112.5 km/h. Pelos dados actuais do ipma! 
No centro de Peniche ultrapassou esse valor, com toda a certeza! As ruas servem como que de corredores de aceleração para o vento. 
Eu já vi muito vento, já apanhei rajadas acima dos 120 e isto ontem à noite foi assustador! Durou pouco! Arrisco a dizer que dois minutos naquela força de vento. Se fosse mais teriam voado estruturas. Mesmo assim ainda não fui ver se há estragos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 13:28)

miguel disse:


> Essa noticia é falsa pelo menos para Portugal não vai vir mais tempestades tão cedo.



Sim, eu vi no facebook, e achei realmente um pouco estranho essa notícia.


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Dez 2017 às 13:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ouvi agora no canal 1 que a seguir à tempestade Ana vem a tempestade Bruno!


Sim. A próxima tempestade vai chamar-se Bruno, só não sabemos quando é nem que tipo de tempestade será.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2017 às 13:45)

miguel disse:


> Essa noticia é falsa pelo menos para Portugal não vai vir mais tempestades tão cedo.


Falsa não é. 
Realmente, a próxima tempestade deste género a afetar-nos se chamará Bruno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 13:48)

Agora precisamos é de uma cut-off para o Sul!


----------



## WindMaster (11 Dez 2017 às 13:51)

A seguinte é Bruno tal como B se segue a A e Bruno representa a letra B na lista do Inverno, e poderá ser uma baixa pressão que afecta o norte de França nos próximos dias, talvez daí a confusão.

Nomes é positivo mas assim vai ser uma confusão enorme porque uma mesma baixa pressão no centro da Europa pode ter 4 nomes diferentes, nome do serviço meteorológico inglês e irlandês, da universidade alemã, do serviço norueguês e finalmente do serviço francês/espanhol/português.

Realce-se que a culpa não é nossa, AEMET, IPMA e METEOFRANCE, cá em baixo se chatearam por ingleses e irlandeses terem avançado para nomes sem falarem com ninguém. Aonde anda a OMM para gerir isso?


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 14:17)

TEMPESTADE "ANA"
Mau tempo provoca estragos no concelho

Telhado de casa "voa" e cai em cima de carro, nos Coroados. 
Árvores caídas, roturas de água, estragos diversos.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 14:30)

Advinhem o que irá acontecer amanhã quando a chuva de hoje congelar, gelo aos pacotes, não?  A neve acima dos 1000m permanecerá mais tempo consequentemente:


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 14:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Brutal rajada!



Duvido que tenha sido real. A menos que estivesse no topo do Larouco e isso era algo excepcional, tendo em conta os valores colocados pelo @Pek relativamente à rede espanhola.


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2017 às 15:21)




----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 15:27)

Snifa disse:


>


----------



## lserpa (11 Dez 2017 às 15:29)

Snifa disse:


>



 não conheces as docas de Bragança?! Quando faz mau tempo as ondas ficam enormes! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2017 às 17:13)

Ainda houve um número significativo de ocorrências de acordo com o briefing das 12h da ANPC...

1997 quedas de árvores, 34 movimentos de massa, 370 inundações, 692 quedas de estruturas e 152 ocorrências de danos em vias. 500 destas ocorrências foram em Lisboa.
Também 13 desalojados, 5 feridos ligeiros e a vítima mortal em Marco de Canaveses.


----------



## Pek (11 Dez 2017 às 19:41)

Provincia de Burgos











A saber a cuánto llego allí el viento. Estaciones relativamente cercanas a esa zona y de altitud similar (800-1000 m) dieron rachas máximas que se aproximaban a los 180 km/h y vientos sostenidos diezminutales de 130 km/h. De hecho en la estación de Orduña hubo vientos sostenidos superiores a los 100 km/h durante 3 horas seguidas!!, llegando a ese pico de viento sostenido diezminutal de 129 km/h !!


Señalo las estaciones en las tablas que he creado esta mañana:

RACHA MÁXIMA





VIENTO SOSTENIDO MÁXIMO EN 10 MIN






Comentar que la estación de Orduña tiene el récord absoluto de la Comunidad Autónoma del País Vasco en racha máxima de viento, con 228 km/h en febrero de 2010


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 19:48)




----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2017 às 20:06)

Snifa disse:


>





@Pek esse vídeo em Puerto de Cartagena está brutal, impressionante a velocidade média do vento.


----------



## 1337 (11 Dez 2017 às 20:24)

Um cheirinho da chegada da Ana em Ponte de Lima, isto foi no início. Pena o mais forte ter sido já de noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2017 às 11:48)

*Tempestade Ana causou ondas de 14 metros*
11/12/2017, 22:32
1
A tempestade Ana provocou ondas de 14 metros na Nazaré. A Marinha explicou que estes são valores muito acima do normal, mesmo naquela região.

A tempestade Ana causou um agravamento do estado do mar, com ondas de 14 metros registadas na Nazaré, anunciou esta segunda-feira a Marinha, explicando que são valores muito acima do normal.

“A tempestade foi registada pela rede de boias meteo-oceanográficas da Marinha, mantidas pelo Instituto Hidrográfico. Verificou-se um agravamento do estado do mar desde as 18:00 do domingo, tendo ocorrido uma altura significativa máxima de 8,7 metros e altura máxima de 13,2 metros na boia de Leixões oceânica”, refere a Marinha, em comunicado.

Já na boia oceânica da Nazaré foram registados valores de altura significativa máxima de 7,3 metros e altura máxima de 14,1 metros.

A altura significativa é a média do terço mais elevado das alturas de onda que foram registadas durante o período de observação, enquanto a altura máxima corresponde à maior altura de onda registada durante o período de observação.

“O normal é registarem-se ondas de dois ou três metros e com mau tempo talvez cinco ou seis metros. Com a tempestade registámos médias de sete metros e picos de 14 metros”, explicou à Lusa fonte da Marinha.

Em relação ao vento, foi registada uma velocidade máxima de 89 quilómetros/hora na boia oceânica da Nazaré.

http://observador.pt/2017/12/11/tempestade-ana-causou-ondas-de-14-metros/


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2017 às 11:54)

*Nuno Moreira, chefe de divisão de previsão meteorológica do IPMA, foi convidado da “Edição da Noite” da SIC Notícias para analisar os efeitos da tempestade Ana*
*SOCIEDADE

“A temperatura no próximo ano será mais alta do que o habitual”
12.12.2017   
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...-proximo-ano-sera-mais-alta-do-que-o-habitual*


----------



## Thomar (12 Dez 2017 às 15:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Nuno Moreira, chefe de divisão de previsão meteorológica do IPMA, foi convidado da “Edição da Noite” da SIC Notícias para analisar os efeitos da tempestade Ana*
> *SOCIEDADE*
> 
> *“A temperatura no próximo ano será mais alta do que o habitual”*
> ...



Já vi a entrevista e em jeito de resumo há 3 itens a destacar: 

- a previsão de que (_alguém previu)_ este inverno seria mais chuvoso, foi refutada, não existem dados estatísticos dos principais modelos (ECMWF, GFS UKMO, JMA) nem mesmo com el-niña para afirmar isso.

- ao mesmo tempo parece ser de alguma forma consensual de que o próximo ano mantém a tendência de subida da temperatura.

- e por fim em relação à tempestade Ana, em termos de vento e aos avisos vermelhos, ficámos a saber que de facto foram registadas rajadas superiores aos 130km/h nas terras altas (_fico em expectativa se os 180km/h de Montalegre serão validados ou não_) mas também que foi registado uma rajada de 144km/h no Cabo da Roca.


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2017 às 16:56)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2017 às 17:48)

O IPMA não validou a rajada de Montalegre... O caneco vai para o Cabo da Roca.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/tempestade-ana.html


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2017 às 18:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O IPMA não validou a rajada de Montalegre... O caneco vai para o Cabo da Roca.
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/tempestade-ana.html





> Às 12UTC do dia 10 de dezembro, a tempestade Ana encontrava-se *ligeiramente* a nordeste da ilha de S. Miguel, nos Açores, à distância de 870 km de Viana do Castelo, aproximadamente, com cerca de 988 hPa de mínimo de pressão no seu centro. Esta depressão desloca-se rapidamente para leste, cavando, localizando-se a noroeste da Península Ibérica, às 18 UTC, e no Golfo da Biscaia, às 00UTC do dia 11, ambas as posições a cerca de 500 km de Viana do Castelo. Neste trajeto a pressão no centro da depressão desce para 964 hPa, às 00UTC (Figura 1c, d).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2017 às 18:37)

@Orion não puxes por mim...
Depois de tudo o que li aqui de membros que não quiserem entender o que tenho falado do IPMA... Fiz uma cruz...


----------



## cookie (12 Dez 2017 às 21:08)

Autocaravana tombada após a passagem da tempestade Ana. Toca a pô-la de novo em 4 rodas.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1616602578426485&id=263318877088202

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2017 às 11:05)

Alguna imagen más de lo del norte de Burgos (entorno de Villarcayo):



En respuesta a esto:


Pues bien, el tuitero (Gorka Hermoso), estudiante de meteorología de aquella zona y predictor de SpainStormPrediction, ha conseguido más información :



Parece ser que, ademas de en éste, pasó en algún otro parque eólico de la zona, como pone en el último párrafo de esta noticia del Diario de Burgos:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2017 às 12:01)

Maior resolução para download aqui e aqui.


----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2017 às 15:27)

Pek disse:


> Alguna imagen más de lo del norte de Burgos (entorno de Villarcayo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya hay dato exacto, 280 km/h según las lecturas de los anemómetros del parque eólico :

Parque eólico El Canto, cerca de Villarcayo (Burgos), aunque parece que pasó en alguno más de la zona.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2017 às 20:55)

Foto de um amigo Renato Salgado tirada na praia da Barra (Aveiro) no dia 10 ao final da tarde (estou à espera da confirmação da hora o mais precisa possível)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2017 às 12:55)

*Convento de Cristo encerrado temporariamente devido a danos provocados pelo mau tempo*
14/12/2017, 7:36
O Convento de Cristo, em Tomar, está temporariamente encerrado. O mau tempo, acompanhado pelo vento forte, do passado domingo, provocaram danos no monumento.

A Direção-Geral do Património Cultural (DGPC) anunciou esta quarta-feira o encerramento temporário do Convento de Cristo, em Tomar, devido a danos provocados pelo vento forte que se fez sentir no domingo passado. Em comunicado publicado esta quarta-feira na sua página eletrónica, a DGPC afirma que o monumento foi encerrado “por razões de segurança dos visitantes e funcionários”, sem adiantar mais pormenores.

A nota acrescenta que a reabertura deste monumento classificado como Património da Humanidade pela UNESCO acontecerá “assim que existam condições”. Segundo a publicação Tomar na Rede, o monumento está encerrado desde segunda-feira porque foi danificado “um vitral de grandes dimensões na nave manuelina, virada a sul”, estando o janelão “em risco de queda, o que pode colocar em risco os visitantes”.

A publicação tomarense online adianta que foi já colocado um andaime e que está em curso a recolocação e reforço do vitral, devendo a reabertura a visitas ocorrer “nos próximos dias”.
http://observador.pt/2017/12/14/con...nte-devido-a-danos-provocados-pelo-mau-tempo/


----------

